# TTC #2 and looking for a buddy!



## jodi_19

Hi,

25 years old Mommy of one DD who is 9 1/2 months. This is our first month of ttc baby number two. We originally planned on waiting until Fall/Winter but had the sudden urge to start right away.
I was fortunate enough to fall pregnant my first cycle last time around. Hoping for a repeat performance but prepared to be in it for a while!
I am currently on day 14 of my cycle which is usually 28-29 days. 
Anyone want to buddy up?


----------



## enniejennie

Hi,


----------



## enniejennie

Sorry I am 24 & DH is 29. We have TTC #2 for 1 year and I am also on day 14 of a normal 27-29 days.


----------



## jodi_19

Hi Ennie! Do you do anything to aid in ttc (charting, etc)? I am new to charting and am not temping the same time everyday like I should be. My temps are a little eratic because of it but I can still usually pinpoint ovulation. Other than that I am not doing anything else...yet.
How long did it take you to concieve the first time?


----------



## enniejennie

Well this month I just tried OPK's and I have just started charting this month as well. I normally try and take my temp in the morning when I wake up. I have a 4 1/2 year old son and he was a surprise,but it was a great surprise. I was on clomid for 4 months but that did not work, so we are try all natural this month. My doctor says I am oligo ovluator. I wish I knew when I was ovulating but I can not tell. How do you tell just by your temp or what?


----------



## jodi_19

Yeah, mostly just by my temp. Sometimes I get eggwhite mucus, but not every month. I have tried checking my cervix but I'm not very good at it yet.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey can i join you, this is my first cycle ttc no 2


----------



## jodi_19

We are happy to have you! How long have you been ttc? Did it take long with your first?


----------



## topazicatzbet

took me 3 cycles to fall for callum but the second cycle was messed up cos i took epo.

this is the first cycle for number 2.


----------



## jodi_19

This is my first cycle for # 2 as well. I hope with both get lucky :)


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I never get the egg whites. So it is harder for me to tell. I am not very good at checking my cervix either. So what is your DD name jodi?


----------



## jodi_19

Her name is Casey. She will be 10 months old on the 16th. It's hard to believe. The first 9 months of her life went by much more quickly than the 9 months of pregnancy. We found girls names so much easier to agree on than boys names! have you thought about names yet? Will you find out the gender?


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah time flies by once you have them. My DS is already 4 1/2, I feel like I just had him. He now wants a sister, all we can tell him is we are trying. LOL. Yeah I have thought about names already. But I threw out the list of names, so I would not focus on getting pregnant so much. I thought we would get pregnant right, becasue my DS was a suprise, but definately not this time. When we do get pregnant, I definately whan to find out the gender. I am horrible at waiting. How about you?


----------



## jodi_19

We found out last time. My OH didn't really want to but because I wanted to know sooo bad he gave in. I told him next time it was up to him and he said that he cannot imagine not know now so I guess we will find out again. I would kind of like another girl because they will hopefully be close in age. But a boy would be great too because it would be nice to have one of each.
Did you have any symptoms last time before you got your bfp?? I don't remember having any at all. I wasn't paying close attention either because I didn't expect to be pregnant right away. I remember just having a feeling a couple of days before testing that I was preggo but no physical symptoms. Anything I should be watching for?


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah boys are a lot of fun. I want a girl when I get PG again. Just to have one of each. I wish mine would be closer in age. I have been ready for #2 since my son was 2 but DH was finally ready a year ago. Unfortunately now it is taking a lot longer than we thought. 
I did not have one single symptom at all last time. The only reason I knew was because AF was late, and I was never late. My BF who just had her DD, the only symptom she had was a heightened sense of smell. After I found out I was PG I got horrible morning sickness. All the PG symptom are the same as AF it seems like. So I can never tell which one it is until I get AF.
I started to use OPK's this month and I found out I OV on CD13. So hopefully I can POAS on July 16th which will be my 5 year anniversary. That would be an awesome anniversary gift. How do you feel about this month, do you think you OV?


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey, i ll def find out the sex, i did with callum, i loved knowing and got everything ready for him. 

im hoping for a girl this time round. i ve always wanted a girl, but will be happy with a boy.

i had twinges and cramps with callum from 6dpo.


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - According to my temp I ovulated on the day 13. I find it ranges from day 13 to day 17. My cervical position was high and open and my cervical fluid was wet so I'm thinking it's about right. We did the deed that day so I guess I'm in the runnning. I had horrible sickness my entire pregnancy with Casey too. Started at about 6 weeks and the last time I threw up was in the recovery room after my emergency c section. I was hoping the old wives tales were true and it was because I was carrying a girl but I guess you've proved me wrong there :) I'm hoping for a better experience next time around. I had a pretty miserable pregnancy and delivery experince that I'd rather no relive!

Topaz - I LOVED getting my nursery ready! I can't imagine it would have been as much fun if I didn't know they sex! What theme did you go with with Callum?


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi,
That sounds just like my pregnancy with my DS. I had morning sickness horribly thru month 6. Then I had an emergency C-Section as well, and I was not reacting well to the medicine and was throwing up all after the C-Section. I am hoping for a better pregancy this time as well. But I can not wait to get pregnant again. 

I am hopefull for this month b/c I know I OV, and I was very wet as well. I just hope my DH sperm count was high this month.

That is a lot of fun planning out the bedroom. What theme did you do for your DD room?


----------



## jodi_19

I didn't really have a theme as such. Her bedding was balck and white and we painted her room pink. Here are some pics I posted while still preggo. It wasn't quite finished but you'll get the idea!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/184994-my-nursery.html


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hello. can I join too.

2nd cycle, but 1st real cycle of REALLY trying.

DD is 25mths old. 

I'm charting, checking CP & EWCM, OPK's. Taking folic acis, b6 and Maca.

I don't think I would find out the sex next time around. I like an air of mystery ;)


----------



## jodi_19

Welcome Jam! We will be testing about the same time! Have you got any symptoms?


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey jam :winkwink:

my sister did some paintings on callums wall which was why it was really important for me to find out the gender.

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/006.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/005.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/Callums_room.jpg

will get her to do some for for the next one too.


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi,
I love the bedroom you did for your DD, it looks really good. I would have not thought to do that idea. We just did a jungle type of theme for my DS when he was little. I would like to try and be creative with the next, and try something different. 

Topaz,
Your sister did a really nice job on the painting for your son Callum's room. 

Jam,
Hello, how do you think this month will be for you? BFP for all of us would nice.


----------



## jodi_19

Topaz - Callum's room is great! Your sister did an amazing job with the painting. Do you have anything in mind for baby #2?

Ennie - I spent hours online looking at bedding. I based everything else off of that. Guess I won't have the time to put into researching ideas this time around, but hopefully I'll be able to think of something as nice!


----------



## topazicatzbet

its a much smaller room so only one wall for the paintings. was thinking a train pulling the blocks with name on for a boy and blocks and a ballerena for a girl.


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - I forgot to ask, what was the reason for you emergency c section? Will you have an elective c section next time or try for a vbac? I have been agonizing over this since the day after DD was born :S


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi,
I would not dilate, I got up to 2 cm and that was it. They checked me and I had a hardening on my cervix preventing me from dilating. So it was a need be C-Section. I think I will have a C-Section again, my doctor will not do a VBAC. I don't even know if I can have a VBAC because of the hardening on my cervix. What are you leaning towards for you next delivery?


----------



## jodi_19

I change my mind every day. I pushed for a few hours with Casey, she just couldn't get out. They tried forceps a couple of times and it didn't work. I'd love to have a baby naturally but I don't think it would happen. I'm leaning towards a section. My OH works away so having a scheduled section would be easier in that sense too. he wouldn't wnd of taking weeks off and me not going into labour. We'd know exactly when he or she was coming!


----------



## jodi_19

Topaz - Those are great ideas! I wish I could paint or knew someone who could. It makes the room so much more personalized.


----------



## topazicatzbet

she made stensils on them and then drew around them, you should see how many attempts it took her to make the stensils. lol. 

BFN this morning for me, not really supprised.


----------



## jodi_19

Don't count yourself out Topaz. I did a test with my first at about 10 dpo and got a negative. A few days later I got a very strong positive. I wouldn't give up until the witch shows up!


----------



## jodi_19

My OH went back to work today :( He'll be home again in 2 weeks. He'll be home for almost an entire month then!! Timing will be good for ttc if this month doesn't work out. he works away 3 weeks and is then home 2. It can be tricking ttc. Hopefully we'll get lucky most of the time but it will definitely make everything harder!

How is everyone feeling today? Anyone feeling preggo :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

im good although nothing to report, willl test again tom just cos i can :haha:

expect the witch fri or sat. 

how about you.


----------



## jodi_19

No symptoms at all. I'm 5 dpo today. Don't feel particularly pregnany either.


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi,
I don't know about me this month because my CM is pretty dry right now, so I don't think that is too good of a sign. I know it is still early so who knows. How are you feeling about it this month?

Topaz,
I could still be early to test, hopefully you will still get your BFP.


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - I have no idea really. I don't have a lot of cervical mucus, but I don't remember having a lot before my last bfp either. I don't expect to have any signs before my missed period because I don't think I did last time either. My temp stayed high last time and hasn't dropped yet, but it usually doesn't until day of AF. On the negative side, my temps after O don't seem as high as usual. They are higher than Pre O but not as high as my last bfp :( I'm still hopeful though, every prenancy is different :)


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi,
That is so true, everyone is different. I should not be worried because I did not have any symptoms with DS until I missed AF. I just need to try and stop looking at all the symptoms and just wait for it to happen. Easier said than done for me. LOL.


----------



## jodi_19

I know what you mean! I'm so happy to have found babyandbump, but there is so much i didn't know before that I kind of wish I didn't know now!! It's true what they say, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah your right i keep comparing everything to my pregnancy with callum. i got my BFP at 10dpo and had cramps and twinges, so cos im not getting any of that i ve written myself off this cycle. :dohh:


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I wish I did not know as much as I do, because now I am trying to look for every little sign. My Best Friend knows nothing about any of this stuff and got PG with #2 with in the first try. They just did the BD and did not worry about anything else. We just need to not get worried about anything until AF comes. Then just start the BD all over again. Things could be a lot worse. I am trying to not be so worried about it. It has consumed my life for a year now, so I just need to start focusing on other things so this will happen. Who knows maybe we all can get BFP this month. :)


----------



## jodi_19

I hope you are right eenie!!
I have a friend who had a baby 3 months after me. She tried for 9 months and was super stressed about it all. Finally she gave up thinking it would never happen. She had a few beer and the next month she was preggo!! Stress definietly doesn't help. It's hard not to let it consume you though!


----------



## jodi_19

Anyone else finding today insanely long??????????????


----------



## enniejennie

Yes, it definately is!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep is it time to go to bed yet?


----------



## enniejennie

I wish it was July 15th, my family and I are going on vacation to Disney World for 5 days! Time to relax and hopefully get a BFP. :o)


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds fab. fx for that BFP. im meeting up with some girls from here that day. so good day to look forward to.


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah it will be a good day. My DS is so excited to go, we have started a count down on his calendar. He asks everyday, are we going yet. It is cute how excited he is!


----------



## jodi_19

Ahhhh I'm so jealous ennie! That sounds like a blast. My OH is gone back to work for 2 weeks (on the other side of the country) which means I will be doing very little vacationwise until his return. Going to be a long 2 weeks :s

Just curious, what is everyones occupations? I'm an Elementary/Special Ed Teacher!


----------



## enniejennie

Oh I am sorry topaz. Well I work for Ford Motor Credit Company.


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie, you live in the U.S. right? How does maternity leave work there?


----------



## enniejennie

Yes I do, well in Florida where I live for a vaginal delivery you get 6 weeks paid leave. For a c-section you get 8 weeks paid leave, and your job is guaranteed when you get back. How is by you?


----------



## jodi_19

Here in Canada you get a full years maternity/paternity leave. It can start up to 8 weeks before you're due and continues for 52 weeks. It's not your full pay, as it is paid for by the government not your employer. It's pretty much the same as unemployment benifits here. you have to have 600 hours of work to qualify as well. It's about $800 every two weeks.


----------



## jodi_19

Oh and your job is gauranteed when you come back. Unless it goes redundant or something.


----------



## enniejennie

Well, that settles it I am moving to Canada. LOL. Yeah I wish we got that here in the USA. Our health insurance is horrible. Does the insurance in Canada cover infertility? We pay a lot out of our paychecks for insurance, then we pay a lot more until we meet our deductibles.

How about you topaz, how is it done in the UK?


----------



## enniejennie

Well, that settles it I am moving to Canada. LOL. Yeah I wish we got that here in the USA. Our health insurance is horrible. Does the insurance in Canada cover infertility? We pay a lot out of our paychecks for insurance, then we pay a lot more until we meet our deductibles.

How about you topaz, how is it done in the UK?


----------



## jodi_19

Hahaha come on up we have plenty of room!! I don't think our government healthcare covers infertility treatments but I'm not 100% sure because I've been lucky enough so far not to have to inquire. I know that my private health insurance covers up to a certain amount I think.
Our government healthcare covers thing like, hopital stays, surgery, cancer treatments, pregnancy and delivery, general check ups, etc. It doesn't cover drugs (unless given them in the hospital. Drugs are covered by your private health insurance, if you have it.
Children's vaccinations are also covered here as well.


----------



## jodi_19

Well ladies I have a funny feeling I may be out this month. Egg white mucus has decided to make an appearance which makes me question my O day. Fertilityfriend says 13 dpo because of my temps but I`m thinking it may be wrong. My temps haven`t gone as high as usual, maybe it`s because I haevn`t o`d yet. Going to wait and see what my temp is in the morning to get a better idea. I`ve have a slight pain in my left side for an hoour or so now too which I`m think could be ovulation . It`ll be a no go for me if that`s the case because OH flew out this morning :(


----------



## enniejennie

Oh I am sorry, well don't worry I don't think I am either. My cervix is low and hard, which is normally how they say it should be a couple of days after O if you are not PG. Well if not this month, we can just count again next month. It is bound to happen.


----------



## topazicatzbet

well its not my month either BFN this morning. temp is dropping witch will be here at the weekend. nevermind knew it wasnt my month.

ok to catch up on the questions while i was sleeping.
im a nurse

over here everyone gets govermemnt maternity pay for 39 weeks which is £124/week but then you can get employers mat pay

so i get 8 weeks full pay, 18 half pay plus gov pay, then 13 weeks gov pay only. just started on that and boy things are tight. 

dont know if you have seen any of my other posts but im a single mummy using a donor to concieve, so just my wage coming in.

i loved having buddies when trying ttc callum, i was part of team naughties, its great to keep everyones spirits up so we should def keep going each month til we are all over in the preg section then we can relocate.


----------



## jodi_19

I agree topaz. It is sooo much easier to go through all of this with others who are feeling the smae way and doing the same things. My temp is still about the same so I have no idea what's going on with me. I was reading some older posts in ttc where people have said that it is possible to have fertile cervical mucus after ovulation so I guess I'll have to wait and see. Still don't think it's my month though.
I know what you mean about things being tight. I am fortunate enough to have two wages coming in, but my pay cut was pretty significant when starting mat leave. I can't remember the last time there was money in my bank account!


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I agree with both of you, it had been a lot easier for me this month talking to ladies that are going through it the same time as me. I have had basically no one to talk to for a year. I have always wanted a spring baby, so april being due would be a great month. :) After April here in FL it just gets way too hot & humid. 

Jodi, 
Did your temp go up today since you had that cm yesterday? My temp when up about 0.2 today, which is weird because is goes between 97.5 and 97.9. 

Topaz,
That is great that you are a single mom! I don't know if I could do that. You must be a very strong woman. Well if nothing this month hopefully next month.


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I agree with both of you, it had been a lot easier for me this month talking to ladies that are going through it the same time as me. I have had basically no one to talk to for a year. I have always wanted a spring baby, so april being due would be a great month. :) After April here in FL it just gets way too hot & humid. 

Jodi, 
Did your temp go up today since you had that cm yesterday? My temp when up about 0.2 today, which is weird because is goes between 97.5 and 97.9. 

Topaz,
That is great that you are a single mom! I don't know if I could do that. You must be a very strong woman. Well if nothing this month hopefully next month.


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie
My temp is about the same as the last few days. Hovering around the 36 degree mark. I've been feeling a little crampy since last night. Thought it may have been O pain but it has lasted too long for that. I've been bloated for a day or two too. Still think I'm out this month though. Last time I "knew" pretty early on, just had a feeling. No feelings this time though.
I agree with you about having a spring baby. September was great for me last time. I went off when school finished in June and didn't have to return so I didn't have to work when super preggo. I will have been off for 14 months though when school starts in September and am sooooo ready to get back at it.

Topaz
I admire you being a single Mom too. I find it difficult at times when OH is away working for 3 weeks. I can see why it is sooo worth it though. I cannpt imagine my life without children, guess that's why I became a teacher :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks girls, i have a really supportive family so that really helps. just got fed up of waiting for mr right to turn up so decieded to go it alone, although the donor does see callum every now and again and buys him gifts. (he has even bought us a double buggy bless him)


----------



## enniejennie

Well that is really good topaz. That does help a lot when you have a supportive family. That is also really good with the donor!


----------



## jodi_19

Well I got bored today and went out and bought a proper basal body thermometer and some pregnancy tests. Going to try to hold out until me fertility friend test date which is the 13th. That will be 13 dpo!! Not sure if I can make it but I'm sure going to try!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i love my thermometer, its so good to get that temp rise to confirm ovulation.

although i get really bad ov pains so i always know when i have ov'ed.


----------



## jodi_19

I was using a regular digital thermometer but decided to buy the proper one. Next cycle (if I don't get my bfp ) I am going to take temping a little more seriously. I don't take it religously at the same time each day and my temps do fluctuate because of this. I am taking my temps orally now but have read that doing it vaginally is better. Which do you do?


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I need to get a proper Basal Body Thermometer as well. I am doing the same thing just using a digital one orally. I am going to try and wait until I miss the witch on the 15th before I test, because I always get my hopes up. But I doubt I will be able to do it. LOL. You will have to let us know what happens when you test Jodi. If I still don't get the BFP, I am going to try Preseed this month. I have heard good things about it.


----------



## jodi_19

I will let you know for sure! I was going to wait until AF was late but I doubt I'll be able to hold out that long. I got my last bfp the day of my missed AF. The line was VERY dark so I probably would have gotten a bfp ealier had I tested.
I'm not feeling positive about this cycle at all. My temps don't seem high enough for pregnancy. My temps were much higher with my last pregnancy. I have read that it can be different with each pregnancy and after giving birth so I guess I'll have to wait and see. I did have heartburn all day though. I looked back at my posts after getting my first bfp and that was the only symptom that I noted....hmmmmm....I'm going to drive myself nuts. I'm starting to think my OH is lucky he works away LOL!


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah we will see about this month, I am not to positive either. But who knows. My poor DH has been dealing me and TTC for a year. We both have been going to the doctor to see what is wrong. Now that I have been diagnosed with not OV every month, he is being tested for a low sperm count. He has tested twice and both have been low. He tests again on Thursday and hopefully it will be ok this month! If he is ok, then I will be back on clomid in 2 cycles.


----------



## jodi_19

When they diagnosed you with not ovulating every months could they tell you why or do they not know?
I had no idea there was such a thing as "secondary infertility" until joining bnb. I always thought if you managed to get pregnant once than you wouldn't have difficulties next time around...silly me...Makes me nervous.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## enniejennie

No they could not tell me why. I guess it just happens, unfortunately. Yeah I did not know about secondary infertility until it happened to me. I just want to know why I am not getting PG, besides they not OV every month thing. I have wanted another child since my DS was 2, so now that he is 4 1/2 it is just frustrating. My doctor does not seemed too worried about me getting PG. He just said we have to fix some small things and then it will happen. I am trying to stay positive so I do not diminish any chance of getting PG.


----------



## jodi_19

I think staying positive it super important. I had a friend who stressed about it big time and had a lot of trouble. The minute she stopped trying she got pregnant. Stress can't be good for ttc.
If your doc isn't worried than there probably isn't a lot to be worried about. Sometimes we forget how small the window of opportunity is each time we ovulate. I'm sure your bfp is coming soon! I can imagine how frustrated you must get though but that's what we are here for. I'll help in any way I can :)


----------



## jodi_19

Good morning ladies!

How is everyone feeling today? I had a pretty rough night with DD last night. She was waking a lot and super fussy. Finally took her into bed with me and she settled some. I'm wondering if some more teeth may be on the horizon as we only have 2 so far.
My temp went up a little this morning. My cervix is high, closed and hard and I have a definite increase in creamy cm. I also woke with a backache. Trying not to be too hopeful as I'm still unsure of O day, but it can't hurt to be a little positive ;)


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning! my temp is def on the way down.

its much harder to temp this time round cos of callum, im up through the night to him so dont always get 3 hrs sleep in a row. although i do seem to get a nice pattern still.

enniejennie does oh take any suppliments, zinc is supposed to increase sperm count.

a few of my friends know i ve started to ttc again and they all say 'oh youll fall really easy, you did with callum and your really fertile after having a baby'

talk about pressure, i think the just had a baby so more fertile window has gone too as callum is 6 months now.


----------



## enniejennie

Good morning ladies,

Well my temp is up another .2 degrees, so this is now 2 days with my temp rising. Hopefully it is a good sign. Like you said jodi we just have to try and stay positive, because I have been negative for about 9 months, obviously that did me no good. LOL 
Topaz my dh is not taking anything right now, but I am definitely going to have him start taking it if we are not PG this month. Wow no pressure to get PG again or anything. But it will happen when it is meant to happen. I hate hearing that saying but I need to try and start believing it. :) 
Jodi well hopefully those are all positive signs for you! I remember those days when my son used to have hard nights. He had very bad colic, so we were up a lot with him. I am not going to check my cervix anymore because it is so up and down, it is definitely not a good way for me to check.


----------



## jodi_19

Topaz - Sorry to hear about your dropping temps. I'd still wait until AF before counting yourself out completely though!
How does Callum usually sleep? Casey still isn't sleeping through the night. She was REALLY bad from 6 to 8 months and I started letting her cry it out. She's gotten a lot better since then, but the last two nights haven't been much fun :S

Ennie - The continuing temp rise is a good sign! I know what you means about cervix position too. Mine is all over the place throughout the day, let alone my cycle. I have a hard time differentiating how hard/soft it is as well.


----------



## topazicatzbet

he sleps from about 10 til 10 but im usually up at 1 4 and 7 for either bottles or he has flipped over and is unsettled. 

im ok with the cry it out at bed time but once im asleep and then waken up i have no patience so he usually ends up in bed with me. :dohh:

im not bothered about the temp drop. i know im not preg so on to next cycle


----------



## jodi_19

Topaz - I only did the cry it out thing at bedtime. I think it may tire her out and she sleeps longer than before. When she wakes at night I usually don't have the mental energy to devote to it and she ends up in my bed. Usually between 12 pm to 3 am. She goes to bed at 7 pm so I get some time to get things done!


----------



## enniejennie

Ladies,
For some reason I am in a really good mood today. :) Maybe it is the positive thinking I am trying this month. LOL


----------



## jodi_19

That's great to hear Ennie! The weather here isn't great today. We haven't been having much of a summer. But other than that I'm having a pretty decent day.
I hope you positive mood is a sign of more positives to come!!!!


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah Florida is supposed to be sunny and nice. Well for the past week it has rained everyday. It was horrible. Today is our first day when have seen the sun and blue skys. 
Well I hope your day gets better.


----------



## topazicatzbet

we ve got grey clouds here but it is still rather warm


----------



## enniejennie

This day is taking for ever, I just wish it was the 16th already!


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie I know how you feel. Shouldn't be wishing my life away but time is passing soooo slowly. I find time long when OH is away anyway. Adding on the tww makes it stoop completely :S


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies,

Had a temp dip this morning. Not sure what that's about. My temp usually doesn't go down until the day of AF. Would LOVE for it to be an implantation dip but I highly doubt it. Still not feeling preggo. How is everyone else this morning? Any good news to report?


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning,
Well my temp has gone up again today. It went up just .1 but it is still climbing. I don't know what this means becasue this is my first real month charting. I don't know if I dropped at all because I did not test on the 5th. So I am not sure about this month at all. My temp has been all over. How about you Topaz, how long have you beene charting?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve been doing my temp for about 3 months now but the previous 2 months i only temped from cd 7 - 18 just to confirm ov. 

are you charting your temps girls do you have links for me to see them, i love charting.


----------



## jodi_19

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/

Not sure if the link will work or not Topaz, just copied and pasted. If not I will try again.


----------



## topazicatzbet

nope chick on home page setup and its on there it has numbers after the ff bit


----------



## enniejennie

I only have the Free Basic Membership at Fertility Friend so it will not let me put my chart on the home page. I am trying to find a way to post the picture of my chart.


----------



## topazicatzbet

you can add a ticker then we can click on that ass a link


----------



## enniejennie

How do I add a ticker?


----------



## topazicatzbet

go into ff and above your chart is the ticker button. copy the code then on here go to usercp go to signature and paste it.


----------



## enniejennie

All it lets me do is the one that i have added I can not seem to get the chart link.


----------



## topazicatzbet

err not sure then. sorrry. i thought that would work but you must need vip membership.


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I will get that next week, I have to wait until I get paid. :) I thought there was a way to add a picture from your computer, I have done it before but can not remember how I did it. LOL


----------



## jodi_19

Ok, I think I managed to add a ticker. Let me know if you can acyually see me chart :)


----------



## enniejennie

Yes you can see your charts. Do you have the VIP in FF?


----------



## jodi_19

I do!


----------



## topazicatzbet

must need the vip then. at least i can keep track of were you are in your cycle. i forget easily. :dohh:


----------



## enniejennie

Well that explains it for me.


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies

How has everyone's day been? I'm insanely tired. Don't think it's a symptom though. Casey has gone back to her old sleeping, or should I say not sleeping ways. Mixed with her new ability to pull herself up on furniture, I am offically pooped.
It is really humid here today which doesn't help. I won't be sorry when this day is over.
On a positive note, Big Brother starts tonight!! I am a reality show junkie. Ennie, you are in the US, do you watch Big Brother?


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi,
I am tired too but don't think it is a symptom either. Just tired from working all day. I felt more stay at home with Connor when he was younger than I do when I leave work. Lol I am confused with my bbt chart b/c my + opk test does not coincide with my temp increase. I wish I could show you ladies my chart some how, so could get some feed back. 
I am so excited Big Brother starts tonight! I have been counting the days LOL. I get addicted the Big Brother when it comes on every summer. :). What other reality shows are you into?


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi,
I am tired too but don't think it is a symptom either. Just tired from working all day. I felt more stay at home with Connor when he was younger than I do when I leave work. Lol I am confused with my bbt chart b/c my + opk test does not coincide with my temp increase. I wish I could show you ladies my chart some how, so could get some feed back. 
I am so excited Big Brother starts tonight! I have been counting the days LOL. I get addicted the Big Brother when it comes on every summer. :). What other reality shows are you into?


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie, It's nice to know I'm not the only one who counts down to Big Brother! I'm so excited!! I watch The Baclorette, The Hills, Millionaire Match Maker and Hell's Kitchen. Those are probably the only ones I watch religously, hahaha as if it's not a lot!
It is too bad we can't look at your chart. I'm no expert but I'm starting to figure it out. My cervical position, temp and cervical mucus rarely all match up. I would think that your opk is the one you should really go by because I'm assuming that your temp can be affected by outside factors. How many days in the difference are they?
Have you tried right clicking on your chart and saving it as a file and then adding it as an attachment on here. Not sure if it can be done but it may be worth a try!


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I watch all those shows besides Hell's Kitchen. I was never able to get into that one. 
Oh I figured it out, here is my chart through today. :happydance: It only took me all day how to figure this out. LOL
 



Attached Files:







Chart[1].JPG
File size: 168.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jodi_19

hmmmm I don't know Ennie. Once I get my temp shift it usually stays above coverline until AF is due. The rising temps look good though.


----------



## enniejennie

Well I am just going to hope I do not have a drop at all. Wishful Thinking. :wacko:

Only 10 mintues until Big Brother. What time is it by you? It is 7:50pm here are you on the same time?


----------



## jodi_19

Big Brother came on at 9:30. I guess we have 1 1 /2 hour difference. I'm in Newfoundland, as East as you can go!


----------



## topazicatzbet

why are the cross hairs blue, i would be more inclined to say you ov'd on cd16


----------



## enniejennie

Hmmm, well I am more confused now. LOL


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morning Ladies,

How is everyone today? Still resisting the urge to POAS?? My temp wnet back up today after yesterdays dip, and it went way up. It was REALLY warma dn humid here over night, warm enough that I had trouble getting to sleep. Could this have affected my temp? I woke up with a headache as well, but I'm thinking it is from the humidity. Still don't feel pregnant so the urge to test isn't that strong.

Ennie - What did you think of Big Brother? Any favorites?


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning,
Well that is good sign for your temp to go back up and way up! I don't know myself if that hot temps can affect your BBT. Here is my chart for today. It went down .2 but it is still higher than normal so I don't know. Yeah I have no pregnancy feeling so no urges either to test.

No favorites yet, but I want to know who the saboteur is! How about you?
 



Attached Files:







7.9.10.JPG
File size: 179.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jodi_19

Crazy humid here today :S Casey isn't loving it too much. I've got a major headache too and she does not want to nap of course.

Ennie - I think I may like Matt, the little tattooed guy. But he's the only one that's standing out at this point. He'll probably end up being the saboteur lol.


----------



## enniejennie

Oh that stinks, do you not have air conditioning up there? This TWW seems to be taking so long this month! :wacko: This week is taking so long. 

Yeah I did like him too. Hopefully he is not, he seems like a good guy. For some reason I think it is a girl. But who knows I could be wrong. LOL


----------



## enniejennie

So my friend just came into my work with her month old little girl, it makes me want a baby so bad now!!! I hate this!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs: it will be your turn soon hun.


----------



## enniejennie

I am so glad I found BNB! I wanted to cry when I held her, but I held it in. :( I am so emotional. LOL


----------



## jodi_19

I know exactly how you feel Ennie! My sister had a baby last week. She's on the other side of the country so I haven't gotten to see him and I want to so bad. Seeing him would just make me want one soooooo much more.
My cousin had a baby a few weeks ago and when I went to the hospital to visit is when I decided it was time for number two! She was 2 lbs more than Casey was a birth yet she seemed so small. I can't remember Casey being that small now :(
I'm really glad I found BnB as well. There are so many things I've learned and I've gotten so much support. I can't imagine how slowly the time would go without you guys.


----------



## topazicatzbet

well the witch didnt arrive today like i hoped so she should land tom, temp was down again this morning. 

i had dinner with my friend today who has a 7 week old. he looks so small and yet he is bigger than callum was at that age (just).


----------



## jodi_19

No witch is a good sign Topaz!! How long is your cycle normally? When do you plan on testing again?


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I think that is the thing that gets me, is how small she looks. :cry: My son is 50 lbs so I can not imagine a having a 9 pound baby again. It makes me miss having a baby so much. I just wish it was the 16th so I can know if the witch is coming of if I can POAS.

Oh well I am going to try and stay busy this weekend so time will fly and then it will be the 16th.

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## topazicatzbet

its varies between 28-30 days since having callum. im pretty sure she will be here tom but def sun if not. not gonna test as i know im not pg.


----------



## jodi_19

My cycle was clockwork before having Casey. Since then it varies between 27-29 days. AF should be here by this time next week. I have to stand at a wedding next Saturday so if she was a little late, even if I'm not preggo, it would be great!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i was the same before callum i had a 32 day cycle bang on, now it varies a bit.


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,

How are you doing this morning? Has the witch got you yet Topaz, like you thought? Who knows maybe you are PG just with any symptoms this time. And you think you are not PG so your temp is dropping because of that. My body has played tricks on me last month, so you never know. :)

Jodi,
Any more temp increases? Hopefully so!


----------



## topazicatzbet

not here yet but she usually arrives during the day.


----------



## jodi_19

No temp increase but it hasn't dropped. I am 10 dpo today and don't feel a thing. Thinking I'm going to be trying for an April baby!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:witch: is on her broom and headed to town.

got cramps now


----------



## jodi_19

Sorry to hear that Topaz. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you though!

I tested today and got a bfn as I expected. I'm thinking I won't be far behind you Topaz! It's nice to know that I'll have someone to do it with all over again though :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

she landed.

ok full steam ahead for this cycle. i have a good feeling about this cycle.


----------



## enniejennie

Sorry to hear that! :hugs: Well like you said this time could be the time! I don't think it will be too much longer for me either. No feeling or anything. It is nice to have people to go at this with. 

Well here's to BFPs in August!


----------



## jodi_19

Full speed ahead for August! April seems like a fine birthday :)


----------



## enniejennie

April is a beautiful time of year for a baby.:flower:

Well here is some dust for all of us! :dust::dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah much better than march, march is still cold. lol.


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morning! How is everyone today? My temp is till up, but it doesn't usually drop until the day AF is going to arrive so it doesn't mean much at this point. It has finally cooled off here which is nice. My MIL is supposed to be taking Casey for the day, which means tons of sleep for this tired Mommy :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am ttc 2 carnt wait for it to happen xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey welcome to the gang.


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning All,
Well that is good Jodi! Hopefully you will have a nice relaxing day! My temp is still up but like you said it usually stays up a couple of days before the :witch: comes. Any symptoms or still nothing? I should get :witch: between Wednesday and Friday.

Hi Caz. How long have you and your DH been TTC #2?


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - Still no symptoms really. I have been tired but I'm pretty sure that it is the result of Casey's poor sleeping habits in the heat. I'm not holding my breath for a bfp but you never know I guess! AF should show in the next 2 to 4 days. My cycles have varied in length since Casey was born so I can't narrow it down to a certain day. If she's not here by Saturday then I may have a chance I guess!!

Caz - Welcome to the group!


----------



## enniejennie

Well I am going to try and use softcup and preseed next cycle to see if that helps out. I think anything is worth a try for me since it has been over a year TTC. Who knows they might actually work. I am now actually excited to get the witch if I get a BFN. LOL


----------



## topazicatzbet

i use pre seed and softcups. i def think they helped get my bfp with callum


----------



## caz & bob

we had a ectopic 2003 then i was put on clomid and had 2 losses so we have been trying 4years xxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Oh I am sorry. My DH and I have been TTC for a little over a year now. We were on Clomid too but that did not work, so now we are back to trying all natural. Well hopefully this month will be your month!


----------



## caz & bob

i hope well get the bfp this month it would be great xxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Today seems to be going on forever. AF should arrive within the next 2 - 4 days. I have to stand at a wedding on Saturday and kinda wish she would hold off until after that, but then again it would only get my hopes up  
My DD is with the in laws for the night and I'm bored silly already. It is nice to get a break, especially while OH is away at work and I'm on my own, but I miss her like crazy.
How was everyone's day today? Anyone do anything fun or exciting?


----------



## topazicatzbet

callum is staying at my mums for the first time tom night, its the first night he has slept away from me since he was born. im dreading it but need to start doing it to get him used to it as when im back at work he will sleep over reqularly as i work 12.5 hr shifts so dont want to disturb him too much by picking him up really late.


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morninr Ladies! 
How is everyone today? My temp went up again today! Still not feeling pregnant though. I had a wonderful nights sleep with Casey at her Nanny and Poppy's, but I'm missing her now. They are gone to the next town over for appointments now, can't wait for her to get home :)


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning All,
Jodi hopefully your temp does not drop at all this month! I am trying to stay postiive as well becasue my temp has not dropped yet either. So who knows. I know how you feel with Casey being gone. I can not even stand being away from Connor for more than one day. I just miss him too much! he is a handleful but I still miss him while he is gone. My DH & I tried to go on an anniversary trip a couple of years ago, but can back early because we missed him so much! LOL


----------



## topazicatzbet

your temps look fab, you dont normally go that high. when are you testing?


----------



## enniejennie

Topaz that is such a cute photo of Callum! Here is my chart as of today but I am not supposed to get the :witch: unitl Friday at the latest, so I don't know.
 



Attached Files:







7.12.10.JPG
File size: 187.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jodi_19

Topaz - My temps are a tiny bit higher than usual. I am a little crampy today though, so I'm thinking they are going to take a dip soon and AF will show. My cycle length varies from 27 to 29 days so I'm going to hold out until I'm late. So if nothing has happened by Saturday then I will test. I don't feel pregnant so I don't want to waste money on a test for nothing. I have to stand at a wedding on Saturday so the day may be too busy and testing may have to wait until Sunday. My OH returns from work on Sunday so I may wait to do it with him if AF doesn't show.

The pic of Callum is adorable! How much does he weigh?

Ennie - Your chart is looking good too! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. You've been trying so much longer than me, you deserve it :)
We have only ever been away from Casey for one night. We haven't tried any longer than that. I think we'd probably end up cutting our trip short too!


----------



## jodi_19

So the little crampy turned into a lot crampy. Maybe AF is going to make an early appearance. It would make sense because I seem to have ovulated earlier.....hmmm


----------



## enniejennie

Oh no, well I will keep my fingers crossed that, that is not it!!!! Oh what did you thin of BB last night. I think britney & kathy are mother and daughter and that is why they had the x's across their pictures.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to them who are about to ovulate and good luck to them that's about to test fx for all xxxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

he weighed 16lb 11 oz 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - I only caught the tail end of BB :( Hoping I won't be too far behind next episode. Had to do a favor for a friend and couldn't say no. Of course that would happen the one night I could watch it without interuption!!

Topaz - Wow! He seems small to me. I love little babies :) Casey was a chunk up until now. She weighted almost 19 lbs at her 6 month needles. She has only put on a little over a pound since then though because she is on the move. Doesn't stay still long enough to put on weight. How much did he weigh at birth?


----------



## enniejennie

Well Jodi if you want I can update you, if not they always show a clip of the previous episode before they show the next one.


----------



## jodi_19

I'd love an update! the show comes on so often that it's hard to keep up if you happen to miss it!!
Also, do you know much about cervial position? I check mine but am never sure where it should be with regards to my cycle. It is really high today. Is that a good sign? Where should it before before AF?
The cramping has eased off a little too!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

cervix is usually low and open before AF

he was 7lb 4oz at birth.

he is a banana baby, tall and thin


----------



## jodi_19

Well the cervix thing is good news. Plenty of time for it to change though so I won't get my hopes up just yet!
Callum looks tall in his pictures. He is quite the handsome little boy :)


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi the cervix like Toapz said should be low and hard, but I have checked my cervix the day before the :witch: came and it was high and unreachable. So I no longer check beause of that reason. Mine is so all over the place it is not reliable. I got excited when that happened a couple of months ago then the :witch: came. Big disappointment. Hopefully that is a good sign with the cramps for you. I have heard of cramps being a sign for everything implantion, pregnancy and obviously :witch:. That is what I hate a lot, that a lot of the signs for being PG are the same if you are about to get AF. Like for example I am so bloated right now, (hoping it is not from something I ate) LOL, slight headache coming in and out, and I had slight cramping earlier too. Also I was having a slight pain under my skin where my C-Section incision is, which I have never had before. So basically all of these could be period signs too. But hopefully not since my temp is still up. Also lately I get really dry & slightly itchy, right before the :witch: comes so I also know that way that she is coming.

Well on BB it was nominations last night and Brendan & Rachel are up on the block. Hayden said he is really going to Brendan not Rachel and she is just the pawn this week. Brendan and Rachel are starting to have a showmance since they are both into Science so much! Also the sabatouer struck again last night putting green tape X's over Britney and Kathy's faces. I think that are mother and daugter and that is another twist in the show. Annie came out to Ragan. The first have & have nots comp was last night and Rachel,Kathy,Ragan,Matt are Have Nots, the Room is decorated like a polluted/rundown shore town. It is so gross filled with Bugs in containers and they said it smelled horrible in the room. Enzo, Hayden, Lane and Matt all have an alliance with each right now. I think that is basically it.


----------



## jodi_19

Thanks for filling me in Ennie! I'm going to try my hardest not to miss it anymore. I love it too much!
I know what you mean about symptoms being a pain in the a**. Everything I read about pregnancy symptoms remind my so much of AF symptoms. I don't rely on my cervix much either as it changes so much throughout the day. Before having Casey it out of reach a lot. Since giving birth I find it has been a lot lower. This is the first time I've noticed I could barely reach it. But like I said, I could check again in an hour and it could be low.
I find my incision site gets achy at times. Especially if I get tired. I always wondered if there may be more aches and pains associated with implantation/pregnancy after a section due to the incision and scar. I've never read anything about it anywhere!


----------



## caz & bob

i dont go off my cervix because it changes all the time xxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi to me it is just weird that 4 1/2 years later I am getting slight pain on the incision. But knows. LOL I hope Af does not come and I can test on friday!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx hun it doesnt come stay away :af: we all hate you very much xxxx


----------



## jodi_19

I hope it means something for you Ennie! I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Maybe we will both get lucky adn get BFP's over the weekend!!!


----------



## enniejennie

Thanks C&B! :) 

That would be awesome for both of us to get BFP's this weekend!!!


----------



## jodi_19

I just noticed that FF has noted that my chart may possibly be triphasic. I read up a little and this is supposed to be a good sign? But could mean nothing? Anyone have any experince with this?


----------



## enniejennie

I have not experienced this but hopefully it will bring you a BFP!


----------



## jodi_19

Thanks Ennie! I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but stay positive at the same time:)
How was your day today? I had an abnormal amount of energy and has an insanely productive day. House is cleaned, laundry is done. Think it's a symptom? LOL


----------



## enniejennie

My day was good, the work day went by fast which is good. I still have CM which hopefully is good, b/c I normally dry up by this point. I am trying to stay positive as well, I will not get my hopes up until AF arrives. I would think the cleaning is a good sign. Maybe you are nesting and your body knows you are PG so it is getting you ready. :) Is Casey home yet or she still with Nanny & Poppy? I am so dying to POAS but I am trying really hard to not test until Friday! Really I am only 9 DPO so I probably would not get a + until Friday any way. The really would be great if we both got BFP's this weekend.


----------



## jodi_19

Casey is home now. In bed asleep...for now. She's not the worlds greatest sleeper.
I have never really paid a lot of attention to my CM. I'm not dry so I guess that's a good sign. I know what you mean about wanting to POAS. It's hard to resist, but I keep reminding myslef what a waste of money it is if it's a BFN. If it is a positive it will still be there in a few days 
I keep telling myself I dont feel preggo so i won't be disappointed when AF shows but I'm thinking disappointment is inevitable. I think TTC will be a little easier when I get back to work. I have a pretty busy job which requires a lot of time and energy. I think it will help to occupy my mind. Being home all day certainly doesn't!


----------



## enniejennie

Well having no sign is not a bad sign. Someone just found out she was PG today and she had no signs at all. So there is definitely hope for us. :thumbup: Yeah I have to 2 HPT's that I leave at home so I will not take them at work. LOL I don't want to waste then, b/c I know is would be - right now.

I wish my job was busy every day b/c then I would not think about it either. The days I am busy I do not think about it at all but then slow days it is all I think about. :dohh:

Hopefully our temps will stay up tomorrow!! Well hopefully Casey will stay asleep so you can get some good rest too.


----------



## jodi_19

Well Ladies, my temp dropped a bit this morning and my CP is low, firm and closed! Thinkin AF is in near future :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

:-(:-(


----------



## enniejennie

:hugs: Well my temp did not drop but my CM is dry now so I am expecting a drop in the next couple of days. So if you do get the :witch: I will be not to far behind you. :hugs:


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - CM isn't always reliable so don't give up yet. My temp didn't take a hugh drop but because I'm not feeling anything I'm thinking it's a definite sign of AF. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. It would be nice if at least one of us got a BFP!!


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi~ Who knows maybe you are PG. You still have the Triphasic chart which is a very good sign. You should try comparing your chart to other charts that are triphasic on FF. That will give you a good idea! We still both could have BFP's.

I have my FX for all of us to get BFP's with in this month or the next! We all deserve it!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

wish i had you girls will power for not testing. 10dpo and im poas. :dohh:


----------



## jodi_19

Topaz - If I thought for a second I might be preggo i'd be peeing right along with you!! The temp dip has further hindered my confidence. I'm a little crampy as well. I hope AF doesn't show but all signs are pointed to her future arrival!

Ennie - I have had a look at some charts like mine. A few have slight temp dips but not many :( I'm ok with it not working this cycle. It was out first try and we didn't try hard. I'll be better prepared for the next cycle!


----------



## enniejennie

Well if you do get AF, like you said you will be better prepared. I will be prepared next month with the soft cups and preseed if it is not my month this time around. Well my FX for you, there is still hope until the :witch: comesm :)


----------



## jodi_19

Well i caved and tested. Got a BFN on a FRER. At 13 dpo I'm pretty sure I would have gotten a positive if I were preggo. I saw it coming and am ok with it. Full steam ahead for next cycle. Hopefully AF will show soon though and not in the middle of the wedding ceremony!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs: sorry hun, hope i didnt weaken you into testing. 

you can join me in this cycle of getting our bfp


----------



## jodi_19

Thanks Topaz! I knew before testing that It was going to be negative. I figured it I saw it then I wouldn't feel like I was waiting for something! I'm hoping AF will start tomorrow or the next day right on time and we can get on with it.
OH will actually be home when he needs to be next cycle so hopefully we'll catch it this time around!


----------



## enniejennie

Oh I am sorry Jodi :hugs: Like you said full steam ahead. That is a really cute photo of Casey!


----------



## jodi_19

Thanks Ennie! Still have my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## enniejennie

I am so nervous to see if AF comes or if I can test on friday, oh the suspense is killing me. LOL seeing those cute photos of Callum & Casey really make me want a baby. :) In a good way. LOL


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all fx for you all xxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - I've got a good feeling! I think this could be your month!!

C&B - I'm doing well. Just got back from taking Casey swimming. It's really hot here today so it was nice to cool off. She LOVES the water.


----------



## enniejennie

Hi C&B, I am just nervously waiting for Friday to come. :) Hope all is well with you! 

Thank Jodi I hope you are right! The would be amazing!! 

Here is my updated chart, I hope it is a + HPT chart. LOL
 



Attached Files:







7.13.10.JPG
File size: 203.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jodi_19

Your chart looks amazing! I hope that your temps stay up!! It's looking really good :)


----------



## enniejennie

I really hope it stays up too! 3 days to go!


----------



## topazicatzbet

That chart looks fab. wish i could see your pasts charts. jodi what a gorgeous little girl.

edit, just realised ff has set your ov date as day 16, i said that, yay me


----------



## enniejennie

Topaz unfortunately I do not have previous charts to show. Yeah you were right on with the OV day as being 16. I could not believe it when I looked one day and it changed. I did not think that I was ovulating b/c my doctor told me I was only 4 months out of the whole year. So I thought what is the point of doing a BBT. But now that I see this months chart I definately see the point. LOL 

I can not say it enough, I am so glad I found BnB. I do not think I could have made it another month not being able to talk to some people about what I am going through. I greatly appreciate you ladies listening to me! It makes a world of a differnce to be able to talk about this.


----------



## jodi_19

I feel the same way Ennie! If it wasn't for BnB I would have my OH drove nuts 
Feel free to rant and get it all out anytime you need to, that's what we are hear for. it really helps to be able to share it with people who are going though the same things as you are. It's nice to have someone rooting for you too :)

Topaz - You are great with all this charting stuff. I have been doing it for a while but still don't really know the ins and outs of it yet. It's great to have you to turn to with questions!
Too bad we can't get Casey and Callum together for a playdate. I'm sure they'd have tons of fun. I wouldn't mind some adult conversation either haha!!


----------



## caz & bob

jennie your chart looks cool hun xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

first night without my boy is under way, just left him at his nans for the night. :cry:


i love charting, you can see a load from it, thats why i knew i was out this month cos of my temps, (and lack of symptoms)

enniejennie you def ov this cycle, if you keep temping you can prove that you are ov, although with those temps so far i think this might be your last cycle as there is a good chance it will end in a BFP


----------



## enniejennie

:hugs: Topaz just think you will get great sleep tonight, not that you won't miss him. Just trying to give you something positive to look at so you won't miss him too much! :)

Ladies I really hope my chart still looks this good by friday, I think I am going to cave in and take a FRER tomorrow morning if my temp is still up. FX for temps being up tomorrow. LOL


----------



## topazicatzbet

got everything crossed for you hun.

bet i dont get any sleep i ll be looking at his cot every 5 mins


----------



## jodi_19

I know how you feel Topaz! I woke up every hour the night Case was with her grandparents. I woke @ 9am and tried sooooo hard to get back to sleep to take advantage of the opportunity to sleep in, but of course it didn't happen! I did enjoy having some time to myself though!
Ennie, I can't wait to hear your results. I've got a good feeling about everything for you. I really hope you get what you want!! Hopefully Topaz and I won't be too far behind you!


----------



## enniejennie

That would be very nice to have all 3 of us PG at the same time. Someone to talk to through out the pregnancy. :)

Jodi ~ I wish BB12 was on tonight. It used to be Tuesday's now they changed it to Wednesday.


----------



## jodi_19

I know! I just went through my guide looking for it. I didn't realize that it had been changed :(
Doesn't look like Casey is going to go to bed anytime soon anyway. It's insanely hot here again today which means we are probably going to have another rough night.


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morning Ladies! How is everyone? My temp is gone back up a little and AF still hasn't shown. On the downside my cervix is low and hard. I'm 14 dpo. My longest LP since charting was 14 days so I'm expecting AF tonight (she usually shows before bed). Weird that I haven't had a major temp drop though?


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,
Jodi I don't know about not having a major drop but maybe it is a good sign! Well my temp dropped 0.1 nothing significant, but I took a FRER and it was a:bfn:. I am only 11DPO and I know those tests can detect it at this point. So I think I am out this month. If I do not get anything by Sunday I will retest then. But I am doubting it. Well onto next month with Softcup and preseed!
 



Attached Files:







7.14.10.JPG
File size: 214.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jodi_19

You chart is still looking good Ennie! Don't count yoursef out until AF arrives. Do you have any symptoms at all? Or any that AF may be on the way?
My cramping seems to have disappeared this morning. I'm still expecting AF though. Should I be going by my luteal phase length or regular cycle length? LP would mean I should expect her tonight. Cycle length would mean by Fridayish. All this TTC stuff is a little confusing.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh poo was hoping for a BFP today. your still not out though temps are goodand your only 11dpo so could be too early.

i actually slept better than i thought last night and got 6 hrs in a row. wow. 

looking forward to picking him up at tea


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi ~ I have no symptoms for AF or for PG. I am not bloated this week, my (.)(.) are not sore, which I usually am so I just don't know. I usually get some AF acne slightly on my face, which I just started to get on Monday but then again I had it when I was PG with Connor. Also I have little bit of constipation but that could be for any reason! So who knows. I just learned that you always go by your LP b/c your OV day can change but the LP stays the same. So if you LP is 13-14 days then you count 13-14 days from when you OV'd. So maybe if you do not get AF tonight you have a good change of being PG. FX'd for you! Like you we can not rule it out until AF comes.

Topaz ~ Yeah me too, I was hoping for that. I will just wait until Sunday if still nothing then I will test again. How far should my temp drop for me to know that AF is coming? I wish I had charted prior to this so I would know how long my LP is and what a normal chart looks like for me. Dang it! LOL. That is awesome that you got good sleep last night.


----------



## jodi_19

Glad to hear you got a good nights sleep Topaz!


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - My temp usually drops back down around or below coverline. Somewhere around your Pre O temps. I guess AF should be here today or tomorrow according to my LP then. I'll probably get my temp drop tomorrow. I don't have much faith because of the negative test. I did look at some charts of FF and there are tons of people who got a BFN at 13 dpo and went on to get a positive, but I don't think I'll be one of them. I didn't temp or really track my cycle when I got preggo with DD. I wish I had so I would have something to compare it to. I'm pretty sure I was a few days late before testing though. I got a super dark line, so it probably would have shown much earlier. Every pregnancy is different though I guess. This waiting game sucks!!


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi ~ I still have hope for you if you do not have a temp drop tomorrow. B/C all of your other charts drop then you got AF, but your temp has not dropped yet so I don't think you will get AF today. Like you said a lot of women get a BFN before they get their BFP. So there is still hope for both of us. :hugs: Yeah this couple days has been the worst waiting ever. I am trying to stay busy at work so the time flies by, but it is not working out to well. LOL


----------



## jodi_19

I have been a little crampy for the past hour or so but nothing serious. i'd like to think it's still possible!
It is insanely hot here yet again today.Casey has been really fussy because of the heat. I finally got her down for a nap and now I have to pack. The wedding is out of town (5 hours away). Packing with a baby is a pain. You need to take soooo many things! I really need to clean out my car too. Eghh, makes me hate weddings even more..lol.


----------



## enniejennie

Well hopefully it is cramps for PG. How hot is it up there? Poor Casey I know I can not stand it when it is too hot out, so I know babies can not. At least she is down for a little bit so you can get some things done. Yeah I know how you feel, we have to pack for our trip, clean my car too, and get an oil change and tire rotation. I mean I don't have a 10 month old but believe me a 4 year is just the same with all the stuff they want to bring in the car. LOL


----------



## jodi_19

That's true Ennie! I'm glad Casey can't ask (or demand) to take things!!
It's 29 degrees here, but with the humidex it's 35!! That's pretty hot for here. Our summer high's usually reach about 31ish.
I feel like AF will be here anytime at all, but I keep checking and nothing. It was the same all day yesterday. I just really hope if she's coming, that she makes an appearance before the wedding so I can be prepared lol.
Where are you going on your trip? How long are you going for?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all any news on the testing front xxx


----------



## enniejennie

That is pretty warm, we get around to be around 93-94 degrees for a high with a lot of humidity! Yeah I feel like I am going to get AF too, I have a lot of discharge for this time of the month. But then my cervix is super low, like the lowest I have ever felt it, which again makes me think AF is coming. Yeah I would want AF to come too if I had to be in a wedding. How horrible would that be if it did happen on saturday. I would probably wear something just in case, it does not come by then. 

We are going to disney world from tomorrow 7/15 thru 7/20. We are very excited to be going on vacation. We have not been on one in two years! Connor asks every day if it is time to go to disney yet. It is so cute! :) he is so excited!!!

Hi C&B, it got a BFN today, but AF has not come yet, and my temps are still up so who knows. How are you doing?


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - I have a lot of creamy CM as well. Haven't really paid attenetion to my CM so I'm not sure what's normal for me at this point in my cycle. My cervix was low this morning but has migrated back up somewhat. I'm going to take you advice and wear something to the wedding just in case so I don't have a total disaster!
I've always wanted to go to Disney. Maybe when Casey is older we will plan a trip. I'm sure she's love it. I know I would and I'm 25 haha.

C&B - Haven't tested today. Feel like AF may be coming so I think I may just wait it out! How is everything with you?


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi my CM normally is dry at this point so maybe it is a good sign for both of us! (Trying to stay positive until AF comes) LOL. Yeah we love Disney, we only live 1 1/2 hours outside of Orlando so we usually try and go every year to Disney since Connor has been born. Connor loves it, this year is the first year he really knows who all the characters are, which is going to be a lot of fun. Yeah I am 24 & DH is 29 and both of us feel like kids when we go. LOL


----------



## jodi_19

Conner is a very lucky boy :) I love his name by the way!
I hope you have a great vacation. Hopefully it'll take your mind off all of this TTC stuff for a bit.


----------



## enniejennie

Thank You. Yeah Connor is definitely a lucky little boy. He has gone to Disney every year since he was born. He has gone more in his first 4 years of his life than I had gone in my first 20 years of life. Yeah I really do hope it does take my mind off of this.

I hope you have a good time at the wedding and hopefully AF will stay away for 9 months. :)


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls how are you all xxx


----------



## jodi_19

Another BFN for me again this morning. 15 dpo today. I think AF is just playing games with me this cycle. I'm thinking she will show by Tomorrow though, feels like it anyway.


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry you got bfn i hate it xxx


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,
Unfortunately my temp dropped a whole 1.0 degrees, so I will be getting AF either today or tomorrow I am sure of it. This time is so much easier than the past year I have not gotten pregnant, thanks again for listening to me rant. LOL Oh well like I said before I have always want a baby born in the spring time.:flower: LOL. Well I will definitely be getting preseed and soft cups this time around and see how they work.
 



Attached Files:







7.15.10.JPG
File size: 221.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe sorry girls, i was hoping for BFP. 

Oh well this cycle will be lucky for us all, roll on 4 BFP'S


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun i hate that your not out yet hun till she shows xxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah that would be awesome if all of us got BFP's in Augustt!!!!


----------



## jadesh101

I am ovulating now :D anyone out there the same


----------



## topazicatzbet

think we are all at the begining or end of our cycles, but your welcome to join us.


----------



## jadesh101

aww right in the middle hahaha nothing new there then haha


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,

Well the ugly :witch: has showed her face this morning. On to next month!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry hun. hope the softcups help this cycle


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry hun fx for next month xx


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies!
I'm back from the wedding! Seems like I haven't been on here in forever. AF showed 2 hours before we had to leave for the church. Just my luck!! So I am on cycle day 2 and am feeling pretty optimistic about this month!! 
How has everyone else been? Ennie, how is/was the vacation?


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay your back. 

sorry about the :witch: though, what a :mamafy: for turning up when she did.


we are all gonna get our BFPs this month. cant believe im cd 9 already. 

i need a new car cos mine is dying and finding one with a boot big enough for my new double buggy is a night mare. 

im hoping to go see one on tue, really hoping to have it before thurs when i need tro start doing the drive to my donor.


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry she got you hun hope next cycle you get your bfp xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

caz, i see your coming up to ov, good luck catching that eggie.


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun i carnt wait the opk s are nearly there hun think the next day or to are you coming up to o aswell xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

should be sat, poss sun. will go to my donors thurs, fri sat. hopefully.

feeling a bit blue this afternoon, just found out a work collegue passed away last night.

she was diagnosed with terminal skin cancer (it had spread) about a year ago. she was only 40. :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

aww sorry :hugs: i hate that disease my sister in law had it and had it removed xxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Topaz - Sorry to hear about your friend :(
Hopefully this will be our month. I have my fingers crossed for us all!! 
I have a hard time fitting my regular stroller in my car, I can't imagine how I will fit a double. The one I have now is a little bigger than average though I think. We are thinking about getting a mini van though, so I guess that would solve the problem!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: got my new car and the double buggy fits. just.

nothing to report on the ttc front, going to donors on fri.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good had some ovulation bleed yesterday so hope i am get in ready to pop a nice egg out so it will be :sex: for 4 days now xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck hun.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls the sun is out here its done nothing but rain for 2 weeks how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,

I feel like it has been a while since I last posted! Hope all is well, well I am now on day 7 so the big OV day is coming soon, hopefully this will be the month for all of us!


----------



## topazicatzbet

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls the sun is out here its done nothing but rain for 2 weeks how are you all xxxxxx

can you send some to leeds please, its still crap here.


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun will now xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all have in a nice weekend i have o today so i will be poppin a nice big egg out tomorrow whoooooop xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh im joining you caz, i ve had pain in my left ovary on and off since yest but temp was still down this morning. hoping it will go up tom to confirm ov today.


----------



## caz & bob

aw good luck hun xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got bad o pain today so i think the egg is coming xxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,

Caz hopefully this will be the month for all of us! Good Luck.


----------



## caz & bob

i hope it is :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of xxxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

my temp was up today so i def ov'd yest. so 1dpo.


----------



## caz & bob

whoooooop my temp was up yesterday and today there down to 36.2 so dont no xxxx


----------



## enniejennie

So I just tried to use SC for the first time this afternoon and failed completly. I leaked like I was not wearing anything at all. Topaz do you have any pointers because I have no clue how to use it. I read how to insert the SC but I obviously did not do it right. :growlmad: Please help!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

you do sometimes get leakage.
i usually insert it with my bum on pillow and just make sure you insert it far enough, it should sit under the pelvic arch.


----------



## enniejennie

Thank You!! I do not think that I put it in far enough, at least I am only at day 10 in my cycle so I still have a couple of days to get this right. LOL :) How are you feeling about this month?


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies! Just read through and tried to catch up. It has been insanely hectic here for the last week and I haven't been able to get online much. I have family visiting with us for a couple of weeks. My sister, her husband their 2 daughters and their 3 week old son!! It's been a funny farm, but I'm loving it. My usual routine has gone out the window though so I've given up temping for this cycle.
I'm feeling pretty positive though. Our plan is just to do the deed every second day from day 10 to day 20 and keep our fingers crossed!!
How is everyone else feeling? What have you all been up to?


----------



## topazicatzbet

lets hope the relaxed approach gets you that BFP. hope the family doesnt get in the way of BDing. 

AFM i started with a cold last night so feel rubbish today. pj day me thinks. 

going to see a psychic tom im so looking forward to it. had two internet readings that say a sept conception


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all that sounds like good jodi top sorry about your cold hun i hate it afm well i will be having :sex: again tonight to be covered and the kids have broke up for 6 weeks haha and the weather her is rain rain rain hate it xxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

I caved a while back and had an online conception prediction. It said a Sept/Oct cycle!! The family thing is getting in the way of BD a little. Hopefully we'll manage when the time is right though. I am feeling pretty relaxed about the whole thing suddenly though. I figure it will happen when it happens. I may give up temping for a while because I am sooo much more relaxed and at eased than I was last month. I guess it's because I'm not waiting for that temp increase.
Any signs yet Topaz? How are you feeling about this month?


----------



## topazicatzbet

not really feeling it again this cycle. although its way too early for anything really.

i ll be happy with a sept conception that would work out perfect for holidays etc and callum will be 18 months then.

ff has moved my ov day again so god knows when i oved this cycle. i had pains for 2 days. i ve moved cd 1 back to where i had it and ov has dissapeared


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to us all xxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

well the psychic said im gonna meet a man before the year is out and have a son with him in the future. 

well still gonna ttc in the mean time, i want my bfp earlier


----------



## caz & bob

aw good luck hunnie xxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Wow topaz, that is some news to get about a man and a son with him. Good Luck with that. Like you said hopefully you will get a BFP before that! hopefully we will all get our BFP's soon FX'd


----------



## topazicatzbet

well im taking the psychic as a bit of fun. thinking back some of the things she said contradicted them selfs. 

im determined to get my BFP by the end of this year.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx for us all testing soon 4dpo xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve had a few symptoms today but not sure if its in my head.


----------



## enniejennie

Topaz hopefully they are real symptoms. I have not even OV according to FF. So who knows for me this month.

How are you feeling about this month Caz?


----------



## jodi_19

Topaz - I hope those signs are real and not in your head! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!
Ennie - Life has been to hectic for me to temp this month so I have no idea if or when I will ovulate. I find I'm not as caught up in it all as I was last month though, which is good I guess.
It's still crazy hectic here. My sister is visiting with her 5 year old, 3 year old and 1 month old....and our house isn't that big. I figured we'd be out this month because of lack of privacy but we are managing..lol. My OH is a little more into the ttc thing this month. I think seeing my new baby nephew had something to do with it maybe!!
How is everypone else today?


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - just looked at your chart. I'm thinking maybe yesterday was your O day?? Just have to wait for a couple of more high temps for FF to confirm. You CP and mucus seem to go along with it!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well boobs dont hurt today, still feeling sick on and off today but i think its more to do with being bunged up iykwim. dame codine. 

temp was high today though.


----------



## enniejennie

That would be nice if it was yesterday (my OV day) because yesterday was my birthday, so that would nice to get PG on my B-day. LOL. If it happens this month. Hopefully the preseed and SC works!! Jodi hopefully if you are relaxing about it this month it will happen! Hopefully for you Topaz it has already happened for you! FX'd for all of us!!! How are you feeling about this month Caz?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all good fx for all of us ennie ok hun just no symptoms yet hun 6dpo today im testing at 12dpo carnt wait xxx


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,

So I have finally joined the TWW again this month! I am very excited because my doctor said I do not ovulate every month and it looks like I ovulated on CD14 this month. I am hopeful that the SC and preseed helped out this month. But who knows I will keep my FX'd and hope for the best.


----------



## topazicatzbet

woo hoo for ovulation. welcome to the 2ww. 

one day im really hopefull, the next im convinced im out. 
BFN this morning but i was stupid for testing so early.


----------



## enniejennie

That is exactly how I was last month Topaz, positive one day then negative the next. I am going to not try to test until I am 12 DPO this month, because my LT phase was 12 days last month. But I doubt I will be able to do it. LOL


----------



## jodi_19

Hey ladies! I'm thinking I ovulated within the last few days too! My CM was wet and a little stretchy for a couple of days and my CP was high soft and open so I think we may have had the timing right. We pretty much did it every second say from day 8 til day 17 so I'm trying to stay positive. OH has holidays this month and is home a little longer anyway so I'm sure we will get it in a few more times in the coming week!!!
I'm going to try to hold out on testing until the 14th or 15th if I can. I really want to wait until AF is late to avoid the unnecessary dissapointment that comes along with numerous bfn's and a ton of wasted money!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck hun, i dont mind the bfn, grounds me for the witch arriving.

my temp is still high but not climbing.


----------



## jodi_19

Topaz - The high temps are great news!! Hopefully they stay up. When do you plan on testing? I have my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

will test tom but expecting a bfn.

i ve been symptom spotting like crazy this cycle :dohh: thought i was having cramps yest but now i think it was just my bowels. :dohh:

think i may have got everyone who visits my journals hopes up for nothing.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all good i hope well no symptoms at all for me only today im very gassy testing in 3 days im 8dpo today xxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Well good luck to you Topaz even if you get your BFN tomorrow maybe this weekend you will get your BFP! Hopefully someone will get their BFP soon!! FX'd for all of us!!!!


----------



## jodi_19

No signs or symptoms here, but I'm not sure how many dpo for sure. I am thinking maybe 3 so it's a little early anyway. Still feeling pretty relaxed though. My mind is occupied with getting ready to head back to work in September, so that's a huge help.
OH has an extra weeks holidays starting tomorrow. Don't think we are going to do much, probab;y just relax now that we've done the best we can with the baby making. He goes back to work before my test date though :( If I'm feeling at all positive, maybe I'll test a little early!


----------



## topazicatzbet

bfn this morning. 
oh well i have reflexology booked again for next cycle and hopefully i will get 3 donations this time.

i need to buy some more pre seed and softcups now.


----------



## enniejennie

Sorry to hear that Topaz! Who knows you still have not had your temp drop, and you still can get a BFP!

Yeah Jodi I am not feeling any symptoms yet either, but I am only 5DPO so it is still early. So hopefully one of us in this group will get our BFP soon! That is nice that you will be able to spend time with your OH. Maybe since you are so relaxed this month you will get your BFP! I am going to not test until I miss AF which should be next Thursday the 12th.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i hope so hun, i still have this heavy/mild crampy feeling on and off which i ve had since sun so hopefully thats when implantation was and it just needs a few more days to show in urine.


----------



## jodi_19

Topaz - Hopefully it was too early to test!! Like Ennie said, your temp hasn't dropped yet so don't give up hope just yet!
Ennie - I feel a lot better this month still. I've been really busy and being able to keep my mind on other things is a blessing. I've been feeling a little crampy today but I think its more because of the pigging out I've been doing than being pregnancy related. I'm with you on hoping one of us get a BFP this month, it'll give some hope to the rest of us!!


----------



## enniejennie

Good afternoon Ladies,

So I am totally confused right now, because I just had some Eggwhite consistency CM. I am 5 DPO why would I have it now. I have never had the eggwhite CM!!!! I am so confused, it was not a large amount at all but enough for me to notice. Oh I hate this TWW. Any ideas would be helpful. :) Please!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

not really sure, was it def ewcm and not left over stuff, iykwim.

i know one girl got what she called vaginal snot lol in her 2ww and got a bfp

fingers crossed for you.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope all your symptoms are bfps fx for us all when are you testing xxx


----------



## enniejennie

Topaz I hope it is the vaginal snot. LOL I would be so excited if I got my BFP this month. I will hopefully be testing on August 12th if the witch does not get me! I am staying postive this month because of using the preseed and SC's.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun fx for you im testing friday xxx


----------



## enniejennie

FX'd for you too Caz!!! Your temps look good!


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - Have you done the deed lately? I've read a lot of people can mistake semen for ewcm. I hope it's a good sign for you regardless!!


----------



## enniejennie

Well Jodi the last time was saturday early afternoon. Could it still be that?


----------



## jodi_19

I doubt it! If it was the day before I could see it but not a few days. I hope that it's a sign of an upcoming BFP :)


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I hope so!! If not then we will continue to use the SC & Preseed. Then if that does not work in a couple of months then we will go back to the doctor again. But I am hoping for a BFP this month!


----------



## topazicatzbet

fingers crossed for you hun. 6dpo your little beanie will be finishing its journey down your tube.

afm temp is dropping so im out just waiting on the witch to arrive on tue (16 day lp)


----------



## enniejennie

I hope that is exactly what is happening! That would be amazing.

Sorry to here your temps are dropping. Maybe this month you will get PG with #2 and a BFP next month. One of us is bound to get a BFP soon!


----------



## jodi_19

Good morning ladies! I noticed this morning while checking CP that I have a lot more creamy cervical mucus than usual! It's thicker than usual too! I hope that's a good sign. I wish I had of payed attention to these things with my first pregnancy so I could compare!


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi hopefully the CM is a good sign. I don't remember either with my first how everything was. I can not wait to have #2 so I can experiance it all over again. I was one of those women that liek being pregnant!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i loved being pregnant.

saw my friend the other day who is 25 weeks and she had a melt down getting upset saying she doesnt think her oh finds her attractive anymore that she is low in confidence about how she looks etc, she has a lovely bump and looks fab, i was so jelous, think its just hit her how much her life is gonna change after 2.5 years of ttc.


----------



## enniejennie

I am trying to stay positive for this month. I hope I can have that pregnant feeling this month and get my first BFP in over 5 years! UGH! That seems like so long! How are you feeling about this month as of today Topaz and Jodi? FX'd for all of us!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well today and fx to us all xxxx


----------



## enniejennie

How do you feel about this month caz?


----------



## topazicatzbet

im def out, just waiting til tue for the witch to land.

got everything crossed for you girls.


----------



## enniejennie

Oh I am sorry Topaz! Well another co-worker brought in her 2 month old little girl. I was doing so well staying positive and then here she comes in with her 2 month old. Dang it!! Ugh I hate this TWW! I want this so bad. Thank You for listening to me vent. It is appreciated.


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,

Can someone take a look at my chart. Because FF wanted to changed my OV day to the CD19. But I did not think that was right so I changed some things so it would go back to CD14. Do you think that 5DPO could have been my implantion dip? Sorry I was just was thrown off by FF changing my OV day to CD19. Which I know is not right because I did not have any CM besides that little vaginal snot. Around CD12-14 I had a lot of the watery CM, so I know CD14 is right. (I Think) LOL. My cervix has stayed high every day I have checked it, it is so high and I can not even feel it. Jodi how are you feeling about this month?


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - The whole charting business can be so confusing. I'd go with your gut. If you feel like day 14 was O day than it probably was. I had what appeared to be ewcm a few days after ovulation last cycle and it threw off my chart so i didn't include it. It's hard to know what to do!
I don't really know how to feel about this month. Still too early to tell I think. My CM has been more noticable and creamier than usual. My cervical position has been high too and closed tighter than usual. I don't want to get my hopes up though. I'm not feeling pregnant though, the was I did with DD, but maybe it's too soon! I'm going to hold out until I miss AF though. When are you testing?


----------



## enniejennie

I am going to test on the 11th or 12th. I am supposed to get AF on the 11th but we will see. I want to test early but I know I will just get my hopes up if I do. I did not know I was pg with my DS until I missed AF, so I have hope for me this time around. How about you?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i would def say you ov on cd14 with out a doubt. temps are climbing nicely as well. 
could be a implantation dip but its a bit early really i get a dip most months around that time. 

you dont have to have a dip to get pg.


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I hope this month is the month. My chart does not look the same, post OV temps. So maybe it is a good sign or maybe I am just getting to anxious. It is probrably that I am too anxious. LOL! I just want next Wednesday to be here so I can test!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think your chart is looking fab, it your temp continues to go up like it is i think you have it.

any symptoms??


----------



## topazicatzbet

caz, how you doing??

have you tested yet?


----------



## caz & bob

no not yet hunnie i will let you no when xxx think it will be tomorrow night now hun or sunday morning xxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

I do not have any symptoms besides constipation, but I did not have any signs with my DS until I missed AF. So I have my FX for a BFP this month! Hopefully my temps stay nice and high. I know I should not go by my cervix but that has also been high, every day I try and check in the morning and at night and it is always high. Last month it was low and high when I checked. So who knows, but I know I should not be counting on my cervix, LOL.


----------



## enniejennie

Good Ladies,
How is everyone doing this morning? I have had another temp drop this morning, about .4 in degrees. So now I am not so hopeful. :( I have a feeling though that I am PG. I have not had this feeling the past 14 months and now I do. Who knows it could be my mind playing tricks on me. Which is probably so. Oh well FX still, i guess I just should wait until I get AF. What do you ladies think is AF coming for me?


----------



## topazicatzbet

that one could be an implantation dip hun, will be interesting to see the temps over the next few days.

really hope this is it for you.

afm. finally got my temp drop today. so witch is getting on her broom ready to take off.


----------



## enniejennie

Sorry to hear that Topaz! FX next month will be your month! 

I hope my temps do go back up! Thank goodness i am busy today so it will make my day fly by. LOL. Now if my temps go back up how many days after this dip should I wait to test. Because if it does go back up I do not want to test too early and upset myself?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i had a dip with callum, tested 4 days after and got my bfp on a cheapy ic.


----------



## enniejennie

Well that would be perfect timing because AF is supposed to come on Wednesday. So if she does not come then I will take one, as long as my temps are still up. FX!


----------



## jodi_19

Timing would be right for implsntstion Ennie!! I hope your temps go back up and this is it for you!! Still no real symptoms to report here. Cervix is really high and really closed. CM has thined out a lot but Still hasn't gone dry. Completely different from last month but still could mean nothing so I'm not getting my hopes up.
Sorry to hear about your temp drop Topaz. I have my fingers crossed for you for next cycle.


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I hope my temp goes back up tomorrow. FX for both of us this month Jodi! My cervix is the same way you are describing yours Jodi. So that hopefully is a good sign for both of us, b/c my cervix was not like this last month either. My chart is different from last month so hopefully that is a good sign too. We will just have to wait it out. When is AF due for you Jodi?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm i had a wee in a pot this morning and forgot i had no tests had to go to asdas and pick some up i did it and it was a bfn but according to ff af should off come yesterdays so dont no and still not here so if she dosent turn up in the mining i will do the other test xxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Caz hopefully it turns into a BFP and the nasty :witch: does not show her face! FX for you!


----------



## jodi_19

AF is due on the 13th or 14th. I'm going to hold out on the testing until the 15th if she hasn't shown by then.


----------



## topazicatzbet

:witch: arrived this morning 2 days earlier than i expected her. my lp seams to be varying since having callum. up to now its been increasing so thought it was getting back to the 16 days i had before callum but this one was only 14


----------



## enniejennie

Sorry to hear that Topaz! On to the next and fx for a BFP in September!

Well I think I am going to be right behind you Topaz because my temp only went up .2 and my cervix this morning is very hard and low. :( Hopefully I will have better luck in September as well!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all good i hope aw top sorry she got you hun afm shes still not here and its still bfn xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

im not righting you off yet, click on my link to ff and scroll right down you will see my chart from when i concieved callum. my temp slowly crept back up.


----------



## enniejennie

Thanks Topaz! I hate this TWW, I could just burst out crying right now! I want this so bad and I can not wait to have another child to love so much and I love my DS! Ugh, I am so emotional. LOL! I just can not wait until I get a BFP!


----------



## jodi_19

Topaz - Fingers crossed for next cycle!!

Ennie - My cervix was low this morning too! Still closed though. I'm not sure it's ever been closed this many days in a row. Not feeling like this is my month though. Still got a while to wait to find out and it's killing me. OH goes back to work on Tuesday so time will go even slower then..egh...wish all you had to do was press a button LOL.


----------



## jodi_19

Caz - Fingers crossed for you. Hoping that your bfp will appear soon!!!


----------



## enniejennie

I am dying to test tomorrow. AF is due on Wednesday 8/11 but I am trying not to test early. But then again if I test early and get a BFN then I can just get prepared for the :witch:. Oh this day is taking for ever for me! I just wish it was 6 am tomorrow morning!

Jodi have you been watching BB12? What do you think and who are your favorites?


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - I know what you mean about the early testing. I'm thinking I may test Wednesday morning before OH leaves to return to work. I figure a BFN won't be quite as depressing if I'm not alone. I'm not feeling like this is my month so a bfn would let me prepare for AF as you said.
I am watching BB12! I don't really like anyone this year. I find them all a little annoying LOL. I guess my favorites would be Lane and Enzo. I think it would be really funny if Brendan and the redhead made it to then end though haha.


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,
So my temp went up just .1 so I don't think I am going to test early. I am going to just wait it out until AF comes or the August 12th comes which ever is first, if my temp goes up. If my temp goes down obviously I will not test.

Caz when are you testing again?

Jodi yeah I like Lane I think he can make it to the end! Well I think Rachel (the redhead) is going home this week. She is just getting very annoying to me.


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - Sorry to hear about your temp. Your not out until AF comes though. I'm not feeling so positive about this month. I decided not to test early and to wait it out too.
Hopefully Rachel will go home. She is insanely annoying :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls ennie tonight i think hun geting some tests in a bit well still no af today xxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

FX for you Caz!! Hoping for a BFP for you!!!


----------



## jodi_19

Hoping to hear some good news soon Caz!!


----------



## jodi_19

Just checked my cervix and I can just barely reach it!! Hope that's a good sign!
For you girls that temp, do you do it orally or vaginally? I have been doing it orally but I'm thinking when I start again next cycle (if I don't get my bfp) I may try vaginally. Any thoughts?


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi I temp orally but I was thinking the exact same thing about temping vaginaly if I do not get a BFP as well! Hopefully we will both be getting BFP this month! My cervix this morning was high firm and closed! So I think that might be a good sign as well, B/C they say the cervix can soften after the missed period!


----------



## jodi_19

I've got my fingers crossed for us both. It would be great if we got our :bfp: together! Our due dates would almost be the same :)


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah that would be awesome. Then we could be bump buddies too! OMG I am getting way to excited for something that might happen. LOL My face broke out around about a week ago and I just noticed this morning it is clearing up very nice and it very smooth so maybe that is a good sign as well. Here we go symptom spotting. I just need to stop it! LOL


----------



## topazicatzbet

think you ll all be getting your bfp and leaving me behind til next month.


----------



## enniejennie

No Topaz I am talking myself down that I will be joining you next month. I hate to get excited then get AF. So I am just going to say AF is coming.


----------



## caz & bob

well girls af landed gutted we will be all natural next month with just folic acid and multi v and iron and grapefruit juice xxx


----------



## enniejennie

I am sorry Caz! FX for you next month!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i hope you get yours now hun xx


----------



## jodi_19

Sorry to hear that Caz :(

My cervix has moved since this morning and is now low and hard with a slight opening. I've had a little bit of AF like cramping too. Think I'm going to be out as well. OH bought me a test to test in the am before he leaves for work but I don't have high hopes :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry girls. bfps all around come sept.


----------



## enniejennie

Sorry to hear that too Jodi! Well I think I will be joining Caz and Topaz as well. I am not feeling it anymore. FX for all of our BFP in September!!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx we all get them hey we have to this month xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i have to get pg this cycle. all my immediate family are dec babies except my mum, she wants a may birthday buddy. lol


----------



## jodi_19

I'm actually dreading poas in the morning. I have AF type cramps. Not sure if its nerves or a sign of AF. I've got myself prepared for a :bfn: so I won't be too disappointed. I'll let you all know how it goes....


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,

So I broke down and tested and got a BFN! At least now I am more prepared for the :witch:. FX for September!

So Jodi... anything yet?


----------



## jodi_19

:bfn: as I expected. I think I'm about 10 or 11 dpo so I'm probably out. I'm going to start temping again next cycle. Think I'm going to try vaginally. I'm back to work in a few weeks and life will get into more of a routine. Hopefully I'll be able to focus on ttc with the hecticness of summer behind me. FX for us all to have May babies!!


----------



## jodi_19

My cervix is really high again and super closed though which is unusual. I think my body is playing tricks on me! How is your CP Ennie? Has it changed? Your temps are still looking good :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry girls was hoping one of you would get a bfp. well may babies all around it is then. 

im determined to get my bfp this month, i should warn you i ve decieded to take a pregnant until proven otherwise approach this month. so im 3 days pregnant at the mo :haha:


----------



## jodi_19

Hahahaha Topaz! I love it. Best approach I've heard of so far. Think I may take that one as well. Now all I need id for AF to show so we can get one with this.
I was having a look in the chart gallery on FF and there were a lot of charts that got :bfn: on 11 dpo and went on to get :bfp:. I only set myself up for more disappointment by looking :(
You last post has definitely put a smile on my face and given me a reason to look forward to my next cycle!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

might sound silly but i did it the cycle i got preg with callum. so get ready for posts like, see you witch in 9 months, and well i now have a ball of cells moving down my tube. :dohh:

im using my lucky cbfm this cycle too, 4 people have got pg 1st time using it.


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi my cervix is still hard closed but now it is medium height. It is not low but it is not high so I am thinking it should drop tonight for me to get AF tomorrow or wednesday. I am going to get a BBT thermometer, and temp vaginally as well. So we will see how that works out. I also still have a cycle of Clomid left, so I am going to refill that. Also I am going to use the SC & preseed again. I am determained for a BFP in 2010!!!

I love your approach Topaz! I will try that as well this month! I just wish AF would get here so I could start already!


----------



## bjbarrachus

I'm 32, DH 23, stopped bcontrol in may, been charting ever since. This whole CP thing is confusing. Everywhere you read, it should be, but could be. Anyway, 29 day cycle, on day 29 today. BFN this morning, but for some reason I still haven't given up. I have had hormone headaches since my son was born 7 years ago, and suddenly this month, they are gone. I never have sore breast, but around implantation time, I had, well nips for about a week. No cramps, last month they were severe. Just shooting pains from ovary area down, ya know. IDK what to think anymore. Well I thought I would post here because you guys seem the closest to my cycle, and although my husband is encouraging, they just don't take it as serious (obsessive) as we do.


----------



## bjbarrachus

oh yeah, I'm 18 dpo this month that is more than a tww


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey welcome. good luck getting that bfp


----------



## jodi_19

Welcome BJ! Hope that this thread brings you some luck!!


----------



## enniejennie

Welcome BJ, 

Maybe you will still get your BFP this month! FX for you! If not we will definately be here for you.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all today i am in pain with af carnt wait for it to stop not long now only 3 more days xx


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Caz. I'm doing pretty good considering the :bfn:. I am a little discouraged but I'm sure that will pass.


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun fx for you that you get the :bfp: xxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Just heading to bed and as I was putting on my pjs I noticed that my boobs are a little sore. I never get sore boobs, didn't have them with my first pregnancy. Think I may be clinging on to any little grain of hope..lol...think I'm losing my mind and it's all in my head LOL.


----------



## enniejennie

LOL Jodi I am doing the same thing look at every little thing and thinking maybe. LOL Well goodnight and I hope AF stays away from us for the next 9 months. LOL


----------



## enniejennie

Well good morning Ladies, temp has stayed the same for the past 3 days, and no feeling of AF coming. I bet she is playing tricks on me and is not going to come for a couple of more days. Oh well we shall see.


----------



## jodi_19

Thats great news Ennie! Hopefully she'll stay away and you'll get your :bfp: When do you plan on testing again?
My cervix is still high and closed. It's never been high and closed this many days in a row. AF is due in a couple of days. I hate the wait. I promised OH that I'd wait until I was 4 days late before testing again. Hopefully AF stays away!!
How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## topazicatzbet

im good just waiting for the witch to pack her bags and get on back on her broom.

one of the girls i went to school with had a little boy today a bit early, 5lb 1oz bless.


----------



## enniejennie

I am going to test again on saturday if the :witch: stays away! FX for you Jodi! That is sounding good on the high and closed cervix! Ugh I hate this wait too!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh poo the cat was teasing me and isnt preg after all, she has come back into call. i ve put her back out with the stud boy.


----------



## bjbarrachus

Jodi (not that this really applies to you) I never get sore boobs either, and once, before we were trying, apparently I was drinking to much caffeine, and it caused me to become nausiated with sore boobs. I went to the OB, just to be told to cut back on caffeine. LOL! Oh and you are a brave women to promise four days late. I can't hold out that long for testing.

So went to fertilityfriend this morning and entered my temp etc. That darn thing went from telling me I ovulated early to I ovulated late. It's telling me I didn't ovulate till day 23. There was no priority for follow up work after day 23, if you no what I mean. Yes by luck we did that day and the day before, but not a make sure the day after. Ugh! Anyway, I am waiting on AF. She is suppose to be here today according to me, but according to FFcom, now I am suppose to wait another 7 days. Yesterday I was 18 dpo and now I am only 7. WTF! please excuse my french. :shrug: I am so confused, Idk if I should be happy or mad, but that would explain the two BFN's. Let's hope AF doesn't show, cus I don't go past 32 days max without AF and that is extremely rare. And I got no cramps or headache like I usually do.

Sorry I'm bla-bla-bin.

Glad to see everyone is doing good this morning.

Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## jodi_19

bj - I can imagine your frustration. Do you think FF is right? Did you have any other ovulation symptoms to back one date over another? You should add a link so we can look at your chart!
I don't drink coffee, just the scattered soft drink so I don't think it would be caffine. I don't think it's a symptom though as they don't feel sore today. Think my mind is playing tricks on me because I want it so bad to be honest.


----------



## enniejennie

BJ did you enter anything that would make it change it. And is it a dotted line or a solid red line? I really wish we could see you chart of FF.


----------



## bjbarrachus

well, I will try this. I'm not aloud to post web pages yet, I am to new, so here it is without the dots. wwwfertilityfriendcom/home/3072f1

I can see how they would think that, but the old one was on day 12 and unfortunately I wasn't charting my CP then, so who knows. Day 23 doesn't show a CP that is open or fertile either. IDK, I'm still learning.:wacko:

I didn't think you were drinking a lot of caffeine, just thought it was a funny story, going to the OB for a caffeine diagnoses.


----------



## bjbarrachus

doted line. Maybe lack of AF. I just put 97.3, c, MMF. IDK!


----------



## bjbarrachus

I have this thing, If AF doesn't come, take a test, if it is BFN, AF comes the next day. Makes my mind stop faking itself out! LOL


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah it looks like to me it could have been either day 12 or 16 that you OV. I usually do not put in my CM after the 1st OV day FF gives becasue that has messed me up on FF.

I am so paranoid that AF is going to come today, I have put in a tampon just in case. UGH I hate this wait! I hope I get a BFP soon or I wish the :witch: would just show her face already!


----------



## jodi_19

bj - I'm thinking day 16 as well. FF can be really touchy. If I think I know when I O'd I sometimes leave info out if it will mess with my chart, especially CM.

Ennie - I have all my fingers and all of my toes crossed for you!!


----------



## bjbarrachus

I will probably do the same. I wish we would all have one or the other, at least then you know.

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 1 day left then bye bye af xxxxx


----------



## bjbarrachus

Well, I guess we will see! Thanks ladies.

Here is a little cheer for everyone!
:happydance:give me a B:happydance:Give me a F:happydance:Give me a P

Maybe?


----------



## enniejennie

I love the cheer BJ! :thumbup: I have every crossed that all of us will get BFP!! (Even just one person would give me hope) LOL


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies. Any tips on how to get Casey to sleep through the night? I have to go back to work soon and she is a terrible sleeper. She wakes 3-4 times a night :S


----------



## topazicatzbet

wish i did, callum is up once through the night for a bottle but he tends to end up in bed with me so he sleeps better. 

when you back at work, im back in 6 weeks


----------



## jodi_19

Casey ends up in bed with us as well. Going to try to break that happy now. I'm sure it will be easier said than done. I go back to work on September 7th. I'll be at school preparing my classroom for most of the week beforehand though. I'm excited to get back at it. Wish I was going back preggo though!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah i was hoping to go back preg too, of course im getting my bfp this cycle so will be. :haha:


----------



## enniejennie

The only way I broke Connor of not sleeping all night was to let him cry it out if he woke up we would not go and get him. It may sound cruel but it works and he has been sleeping through the night for 3 1/2 years now!


----------



## jodi_19

I'm going to try the cry it out method tonight. I did do for a few weeks a couple of months ago but then she started teething and it all went out the window. Hopefully she won't cry for hours.
Anyone else finding this day insanely loooonnnnnnggggg.....egh.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i did the cry it out with callum when he refused to sleep in his cot at all, and it worked well, now he sleeps in his bed for the first part of the nightand in with me for the second part but i really need to stop letting him in with me.


----------



## bjbarrachus

IDK! Damien didn't sleep through the night, sometimes he would end up in bed with us, but for the most part if we just walked him back to his room, he was fine. No fussing!


----------



## jodi_19

I just put Case in her crib. She's crying, but not in a panic yet. Hopefully she won't cry long, hearing it breaks my heart :( I really have to get her on some sort of routine before I get back to work. My job requires me to do a lot of work at home in the night. I'll be swamped if she continues to sleep the way she is now. Wish me luck!


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck hun. i know how hard it can be, callum refuses to sleep until at least 10.30. i get jelous of all these mummies whos babies go to bed at 7.30


----------



## enniejennie

It was very hard for me when I did it to Connor, but after a while he got used to it and knew he was fine. Good luck to you ladies!!!


----------



## jodi_19

Phew, she only cried for 45 minutes! Hopefully it'll be easier than I thought.


----------



## enniejennie

Wow that is awesome Jodi, that is exactly how Connor was the first week I did it. Hopefully she stays down and if she wakes up then try and let her be, she should go back by herself. FX she stays down all night!


----------



## jodi_19

I hope I get this lucky next time I poas!! LOL


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie, any sign of AF yet?


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah that would nice if it were that easy to get a bfp. Nothing yet.... I am dying!!!! I don't want to test until Saturday if no AF.

How about you Jodi, and signs of AF?


----------



## bjbarrachus

It still kills me if I here Damien cry, and he is 7. LOL! I read somewhere, that to get them to go to bed by themselves, you put them down, if they cry, wait 5 minutes, then let them know you are still there, but don't pick them up. Do that a couple of times, then 10 min wait, 15 minute wait, 30, and so on. This is suppose to reasure them that you haven't abandoned them, but also let them know that they are not getting out of bed. Idk, it's hard! Damien's bedtime has ben 9pm since he stopped the sleeping all the time age.

No AF yet for me either. No cramps, no upset tummy like usual before AF, but I have had a headache again for the past two days. I thought they were permanently gone darn it! If she is gonna come, I wish she would just arrive already and stop playing with me.


----------



## bjbarrachus

Maybe I will test with you on saturday if AF doesn't show ennie. That would be 18 dpo if you guys are correct about 16 cd on my chart. If FF is correct it would be 10 dpo, which seems like a good time too, HA!


----------



## jodi_19

No real signs of AF for me yet, but it's still early. My cycle varies between 28 and 29 days. I'm thinking she isn't due until Saturday or Sunday. FF has her due before that but they always give me early predictions for some reason, they are never right..lol. My cervix is still closed and high. My CM is a little more watery than before though, don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## enniejennie

Well FX for us BJ that the witch stays away and we get BFP on Saturday!

Like you said if she is going to come she needs to get here already! 

We shall see!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well girls the witch has packed her bags and got back on her broom, hope she has packed everything cos she isnt coming back for 9 months.

now its time for that little egg to start maturing. 1 week until insemination.


----------



## enniejennie

That is awesome the witch will be gone for the next 9 months. :) About time she packed her bags and left!

So my temp went up .1, I think she is messing with my head. I do not have any signs of PG or AF...so I will just wait it out now!

How all the other ladies doing?


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morning ladies. Casey did pretty well last night. She woke a few time but i managed to get her back to sleep.
No signs of AF here yet but I've still got a few days to go. I stated taking my temp vaginally 3 days ago and the temps are high. Went up by 0.1 today. My cervix is still high and closed. My CM is a little watery still. Still not feeling like its my month though.

Ennie - Glad to hear AF hasn't shown. The temp increase is a good sign. Hope the wait isn't too hard on you.

Topaz - Bye Bye witch. Enjoy your extended vacation!!!!


----------



## bjbarrachus

That's awesome! Morning ladies, getting ready to take damien to his doctors appointment. Gots to love insurance, take him to one doc, just to get them to give you a note saying you are aloud to go somewhere else. Anyway, still no AF or symptoms of either, just like you ennnie. This is frustrating. 

It was so long ago, but if I remember correctly, I was 6 weeks prego before I discovered I was pregnant with my son. So maybe all is good, but my temps are still pretty low, it dropped another .1 this morning. (cycle day 31, UGH!)

Well I go back to school next wednesday, so maybe I will be distracted and not making my days longer by wondering every second of the day.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope to see some bfps soon ladies.


----------



## jodi_19

I've been feeling stomach sick off and on for the past couple of days. I think this symptom spotting is setting me up for a huge disappointment.


----------



## enniejennie

I have been feeling the same way Jodi and a little bit light headed. Dang AF being late for me! Hopefully it means a BFP for you Jodi!!!


----------



## jodi_19

It's looking good for you Ennie. AF is late, your chart looks great and your symptoms are promising!! I'm hoping you get your :bfp: this cycle!! Fx!!


----------



## enniejennie

I hope so Jodi, I need to try and stop thinking about it, or it is going to drive me crazy. LOL Not that it isn't already. LOL


----------



## jodi_19

I just found out that ANOTHER friend is expecting. I'm happy for them but I'm insanely jealous too!


----------



## topazicatzbet

you ll be joining her soon hun


----------



## enniejennie

I agree with Topaz, you will be joining her in less than a week!!!


----------



## jodi_19

I REALLY wish you guys were right but my cervix seems to have dropped and opened some so I'm thinking its a sure fire sign I'm out. Bring on AF we get this over with!


----------



## enniejennie

Remember though the cervix is the most unreliable way to tell if you are PG!! You body may be getting ready for it to go high for the next 9 months!!


----------



## jodi_19

I love your positive outlook Ennie! Wish I could get in that frame of mind. Sometimes I think for sure this is it and then an hour later I'm sure I'm out. I really need to stop thinking out it lol.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx for them who are about to test hope you get your :bfp:s afm well the with has gone now and shes never coming back again xxxxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I figured from now on I need to be postive because I am so sick of being negative for the past 14 months! But it is true they say some women's cervix do not rise unitl days after a missed period. So I am 2 days late and my cervix is kind of medium height, so until the :witch: shows her face I am staying postive that I am PG. If not oh well, DH & I will become jack rabbits this month. LOL


----------



## caz & bob

haha i always think pos hun you have to xxx


----------



## jodi_19

Sounds like a good plan of action Ennie. I never know what to do. I saw a doc on tv say you should do it every second day from day 10 to day 20 if your cycles are average. Some say you shouldn't do it every day because it lowers sperm count. It's sooo hard knowing what is best.
A positive attitude is a definite must so I'm jumping on that bandwagon. Pregnant until proven otherwise, right?? :)


----------



## enniejennie

Right Jodi!!! I got pregnant with Connor when DH & I did it twice a day everyday for a month. So that worked previously for us so, go back to what worked. LOL. Well I am glad we are all on the POSITIVE band wagon. LOL 

Now onto AF not coming and all of getting :bfp: this cycle!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay look at us all knocked up. lol


----------



## enniejennie

So I am symptom spotting and I have been having today twinges in my lower abdomen, more than once.


----------



## jodi_19

I can't believe you are holding out on testing Ennie! You have more will power than me! I promised OH I'd wait if AF is late but I don't know if I'll be able too!


----------



## caz & bob

:test: girls we need to no ha xxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

I can not believe I am waiting either. LOL. I am going to not buy any tests until Saturday morning, so I can not POAS. LOL I will be going to Walmart at 6 am if AF does not show up by then on Saturday!!

Caz I have a huge fear of BFN's so I am going to wait. LOL I can not bear to see another one.:dohh:


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - No worries, you are going to get 2 lines this time!!!!!


----------



## bjbarrachus

It's driving me CRAAAAZY! And soon I will begin to drive my husband crazy!


----------



## bjbarrachus

I was suppose to be on the positive bandwagon with you guys huh! sorry!

And ennie, I sold out:nope:, I bought one. Ok, but I am waiting till morning. If she still isn't here, then I'm going in for it. Two days late, but the other two bfn's got me doubtful, well that and the somewhat low temps that are still above a line, (which line it should be, IDK)


----------



## enniejennie

Well BJ FX you get a :bfp: in the morning! It is ok I am surprised I have not sold out. I went to Target tonight and was so tempted to get a test, but I did not. Plus hubby was with me so he would not have let me LOL

Can you post your chart so I can look?


----------



## jodi_19

Is it ridiculous I can't wait to go to bed so tomorrow will hurry up? I figure one more day down without AF is a step in the right direction. My temp usually drops 2 days before AF is due which would be tomorrow too! FX that it stays up.


----------



## bjbarrachus

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3072f1

First it said cd 12 was OV, then cd 23, but the ladies voted on cd 16. If it's 12 or 16 then the cover line should only be 97.0 not 97.25. Last month I was 29 days, and the month before that, I have no idea, cuz I had just stopped my birth control that I had messed up, so it was WACK!


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi I am the same way! I want to go to bed to see what my temp is and to see if AF comes. I got a new Basal thermometer so I am dying to use it in the morning to see how my temp changes.

CJ I don't know about your chart. You temps are down but AF is not coming so it is a toss up! I still have hope for you, FX for BFP's tomorrow!


----------



## jodi_19

Well I'm heading to bed. Just checked my cervix to see if it's opened anymore and it is closed again!! Guess it is pretty unreliable. It has softened up though which is a good sign :) Hoping for a high temp for us tomorrow Ennie! Fx. Good night everyone.


----------



## jodi_19

Bad News - Temp took a nosedive this morning and my cervix is low and hard :( Not counting myself out until AF shows but it's not looking good.

Good News - Casey cried for an hour last night but eventually did go to sleep......and slept through the night. Didn't particularly like the 6:30 am waking, but hey, you win some you lose some lol.

How is everyone else? Hope your temp stayed up Ennie!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry about the temp hun.

im full of cold AGAIN i ve asked my mum to get me some preg vits when she goes shopping today as i ve only been on just folic acid this past few weeks. hopefully they will bost my immune system


----------



## jodi_19

Sorry to hear that Topaz. There is nothing worse than beeing under the weather, especially when you have a baby to care for. I am just taking folic acid at the moment as well. Prenatals made me sick last time so I'm going to hold out until I get a :bfp:.
I kind of expected my temp to drop today. I'm not as down about it as I expected to be. I just wish the next couple of days would fly by so I know if AF is coming or not and we can get on with it!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah that is the big down side to being a single mum. id love to spend the day in bed but callum wants to play


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,

Sorry to hear about the temp drop Jodi, but like you said you can not be counted out until the witch comes. FX for you. That is great news about Casey sleeping through the night! :thumbup: Sounds like she will be on a sleeping through the night schedule in no time! Connor used to wake up that early but now he sleeps until 7:30-8. Which is good, but now I am used to waking up early so I am always up by 6 am usually.

Also Sorry to hear that you are sick Topaz, I know it is even hard when I am sick and DH is there because Connor always wants me so it is like DH is not even there. Hopefully the prenatals will help. :hugs:

So my temp dropped about .1 this morning with the new thermometer. No signs of AF, so I am still going to wait it out until tomorrow morning to test if AF does not come by then. I really hope this is not some sick cruel joke she is playing on me! :shrug: I will keep you ladies posted through out the day on if AF comes. FX she stays away for the next 9 months!!


----------



## jodi_19

Your chart is looking really good Ennie!!! I think this is it for you! Fx.


----------



## enniejennie

I hope so Jodi, I have been kind of nauseous the past two days on and off. Also I don't want to jinx it but I had a dream I got a BFP, these lines in my dream were so dark!! Then later on in the dream I was dreaming that I was having the baby. LOL We shall see!


----------



## jodi_19

I have been nauseous for almost two full days now :S I don't know if it's in my head or real. I had insanely bad sickness with my DD so it could be a definite sign. I really don't want to get my hopes up. my cervix is all over the place. It was low and dry when I woke but I started to feel a little wet and thought maybe it was AF but it wasn't. Checked my cervix again and it has moved up and is closed super tight. I think my body is just playing a cruel joke on me this cycle :(


----------



## jodi_19

Oh and I have been having a crazy amount of dreams the last week. Only a couple pregnancy related though. I almost never dream. Oh the symptoms spotting.....


----------



## enniejennie

I know I am horrible at symptom spotting! I do it all the time! I am not even checking my cervix anymore because of that reason! I was horribly sick with my DS as well. I have not been nauseous these past 14 months at all when I thought I was PG so I am hoping with is a good sign. Also I have not had a dream that I got a BFP the past 14 months either. Here I go again symptom spotting. LOL.


----------



## bjbarrachus

Topaz, sorry about the cold, hope you feel better soon.

Jodi, congrats with casey, but your not out yet, till AF gets here.

Ennie, who knows about the signs, but your chart does look good so far.

As for me BFN this morning, temp drop another 0.1, and still no AF. Like Jodi my CP is all over the place. At this point I feel like I am charting everything, just so I can see a difference next month, and because I get hormone headaches, and I want to let them know everything about my cycle so they can help me get rid off them. For some reason they don't want to give me migraine meds, just pain killers, which do not work for headaches. I'm positive they are hormone related, so I'm wondering if that will make it difficult to get a BFP (progesterone or estrogen levels being off in any direction).
I am sure AF is coming, just wish she would get here already so I can start over. 

Hope you guys have a good day!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hormone headaches must be a nightmare. in the last month of my pregnacy i started getting migraines but with out the pain, my vision would go funny and it was horrible, thankfully they went as soon as callum arrived.


----------



## jodi_19

I only had one migraine during my pregnancy thankfully. Haven't had many headaches since. I've been having AF like cramps on and off today, think I'm nearing the end of this cycle.


----------



## jodi_19

Just went on ebay and ordered some preseed and ovulation test strips. I am ready for next cycle....if AF arrives.


----------



## bjbarrachus

Whoa Jodi! You can have AF symptoms and be prego, so stop being negative. That stuff you just bought, you are going to end up reposting it on ebay because you are not going to need it.

I didn't start getting headaches until after I had my son 7 years ago. They put me on bcontrol to help them, but that made me have severe migrains during AF. I stopped the bcontrol and have had headaches everyday since, until the 2nd of August, they just stopped. For the past two days I have had a very mild one, but not really a full headache. Still, I have no cramps, no AF, and this might be TMI, but I usually have to go potty a lot the day before or the day AF comes, and nothing. I don't get it.


----------



## jodi_19

I'm trying not to be negative! With my DD I didn't have any symptoms but I just "knew" I was preggo. I don't have that feeling this month. I figure by preparing for next cycle, just in case, I am being proactive...lol.
The headaches sound like a pain in the a**. I cannot take bcp because of the hormones. They give me headaches and make me sick, kind of like morning sickness. Hopefully you will get a BFP and the pregnancy hormones will help to straighten out your headaces :)
When are you testing again?


----------



## enniejennie

I agree with BJ, Jodi you can not count yourself out until the :witch: arrives. I can understand you on being prepared for the worst case senerio witch:) and have everything for the next cycle. (Which will not be for 10 months or so) :haha: I have already ordered my refill of clomid, prenatals, SC, and preseed ready just in case. Which I as well will not need any of that for the next year. LOL :thumbup:

FX for a of us to get :bfp:'s!!! :happydance:

Sorry I am trying to be positive as well. Hope it is not too much. :blush:


----------



## jodi_19

I go through phases thoughout the day. For a few hours I am totally determined that I am preggo and then all of a sudden it switches and I am sure I'm out. I feel like I am going insane!!
I've been doing a little bit of research on evening primrose oil. Do any of you girls take it?
I find I'm not having much ewcm lately. Before DD I used to have it all of the time. My CM is wet at the time of O but not stretchy. I was thinking I may try that next cycle as well.


----------



## enniejennie

I do the same thing through out the day Jodi!! But the past 2 days I am staying positive I am PG! 3 days late and not signs of AF are good signs for me!! FX for a :bfp: tomorrow!!!

I have wondered about that evening primrose oil as well.


----------



## jodi_19

I am soooooo anxious to hear your good news tomorrow Ennie!


----------



## enniejennie

I will probrably test around 8:30am your time. As long as my temp stays up and AF stays away. FX!!


----------



## bjbarrachus

IDK if it is a good idea. You should talk to your doc about it. I use to take it, as a recomendation for my severe PMDD. I was reading about supplements the other day, and I read somewhere that evening primrose can work kind of like petosin and cause labor. Not that you can trust everything you read online, but I would def check with your doc before trying that one.


----------



## jodi_19

I've read that you should only take it from day one of your cycle up until ovulation ann then stop for that reason. I am going to mention it to my doc next time I see him but from what I've read it is perfectly safe to take up until O day. That's the only point you would need ewcm up until anyway!
I've read grapefruit juice is good for ewcm too butI can't stand it lol.


----------



## jodi_19

Oh, and Ennie I will be awake and waiting lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

i tried epo the cycle before i fell pg with callum, it messed me up. i always had a really regular cycle and it made me ov on cd18 instead of 16 and lp of 18 instead of 16.

have you tried grapefruit juice, i found that worked reall well.


----------



## bjbarrachus

btw, that stupid ff, said I might be ovulating today, and it doesn't think I have ovulated at all! Like I need to be more confused


----------



## bjbarrachus

grapefruit is nasty though! yuck! LOL


----------



## bjbarrachus

How can you tell if your CP is open, it always seems the same to me?


----------



## enniejennie

Wow BJ FF is all over for you! I have heard if you can put the tip of your finger in it , then it is open. I have also heard that it feels like a cheerio center (if you know what that feels like) LOL

I actually like grapefruit juice. LOL


----------



## jodi_19

When my cervix is open I can fit the tip of my finger in. I've heard that it can sometimes always feel open if you've already had a baby. Mine still closes pretty tight but I guess it could have something to do with the fact that I had a c section and not a vaginal birth.


----------



## bjbarrachus

I had a c-section too, but I have never felt a cheerio or been able to stick my finger in it. Maybe I missed that one day it was like that. If thats the case, I'm not open right now, so how could AF show?


----------



## jodi_19

Mine doesn't open for AF like it does for ovulation. Do you check you cervix throughout your cycle?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i like grapefruit juice i have one cup a day up in till o if you dont like grapefruit juice try decaff green tea that works the same xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

jodi_19 said:


> When my cervix is open I can fit the tip of my finger in. I've heard that it can sometimes always feel open if you've already had a baby. Mine still closes pretty tight but I guess it could have something to do with the fact that I had a c section and not a vaginal birth.

mine feels completely different since having callum. (vaginal birth) it is def more slack now and feels more oval than round now.


----------



## jodi_19

Thanks for the tip about the green tea Topaz. I drank green tea all of the time before having Casey and haven't picked it up again since. I guess that's why I had ewcm a lot before. Going to pick some up tomorrow!


----------



## bjbarrachus

I looked at my chart, I didn't start checking until day 15 unfortunately


----------



## jodi_19

I think if you check throughout your cycle you will probably be able to feel some sort of difference. Everyone is different though! Hopefully you'll get your :bfp: and won't need to!!


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie, time is getting short now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## enniejennie

OMG tell me about it. It is only. 8:10PM here right now and I do not want to go to bed too early, so that I do not wake up to early!! I am hoping to wake up around 6:30am!!!


----------



## jodi_19

I feel ya! I'm wishing my life away lol


----------



## enniejennie

I hate to wish my life away, but darn it time needs to go faster. LOL :wacko:


----------



## bjbarrachus

Maybe it's because we haven't stood on our heads after the deed, or did you guys try that already?


----------



## topazicatzbet

cant wait for you to get up and test


----------



## jodi_19

Well I'm out :( AF got me bright and early this morning. I am excited about next cycle though. Hopefully me opks and preseed will be here in time!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs: sorry hun, but this is your preg until proven otherwise cycle. your all set now to catch the egg. 

afm still have the cold and got the cough now. got my preg vits now though so hopefully they will help gotta get better for when i pop that egg dont want my little beanie suffering from me being ill.


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,

So.... I tested and ..... got a ...... :bfp: !!!!
 



Attached Files:







Positive.JPG
File size: 115.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## topazicatzbet

OMG Im so happy for you that is one great line.

yay soft cups.


----------



## enniejennie

I can not believe it!!!! I am still in shock!!!!

Now it is time for you ladies to get :bfp: in september!!! FX for you girls!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont worry i ll be following you over soon. my egg is nicely maturing ready to pop and get fertilised, and the rest are gonna too. 

i knew you were gonna get a bfp this cycle. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i bet implantation was cd 9, told you the slow temp rise was a good sign.

how did oh take the news


----------



## enniejennie

He was is the bathroom and I had to wait until he got out to tell him. LOL

He is so excited!!!!

I can wait for all of us to be Bump Buddies!!!


----------



## jodi_19

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo happy for you :) Hopefully the rest of us won't be far behind you.


----------



## enniejennie

Like Topaz said once the :witch: leaves then you are already pregnant!!!

I now swear by SC & Preseed!!!


----------



## jodi_19

I hope my preseed gets here before ovulation does!!!


----------



## enniejennie

FX it gets there before OV!! 

I can not wait to see all your girls post BFP from this cycle!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

loving the new ticker hun.


pre seed should def arrive intime. 

yay we are all gonna be knocked up soon.


----------



## jodi_19

We are Topaz! I promise not to say one negative thing this whole cycle. I think having a plan is making me feel better anyway. I feel more in control. 
I started drinking green tea yesterday. I think I may make a few other changes to my diet as well....and exercise more.


----------



## enniejennie

I couldn't resist changing it Topaz. LOL

I can not wait until next month for you ladies!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

cool, hun join me in the pregnant til proven otherwise. 

think i might go get some cough medicine tom o help with my cold but its also supposed to thin the cm to help the sperm swim, so 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## bjbarrachus

\\:D/


enniejennie said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> So.... I tested and ..... got a ...... :bfp: !!!!

\\:D/

So my husband is laying here next to me, and wanted to know how many days late you were. I said 4. That is correct right? Well he said, that's the same as you, why don't you test today. I told him I did yesterday, he said well that was Friday the 13th of course it would say no. LOL! :spermy:

i sorry jodi, I say we :gun: her, cuz she is :evil:, but at least your not waisting in money on preseed!:thumbup:


----------



## enniejennie

Yes BJ I was 4 days late today. I tested on 12 DPO and got a negative, but then test today at 16dpo and got a positive.

I think your hubby is right, no one get a positive on Friday the 13th LOL

FX'd for you BJ and a :bfp:!!!

My cervix was in the same spot for the past 5 days, and today I can not even reach it. So check yours and see where it is at.


----------



## bjbarrachus

Mine moves throughout the day. In the mornings I can barely reach it, but then at some time during the day it will lower. It does feel softer than it use to feel though.


----------



## bjbarrachus

oh, and my temp went back up .3, so that's good


----------



## topazicatzbet

when you gonna test. 

sounds like another bfp


----------



## caz & bob

whooooopppp ennie congats hun i new someone was going to get it ha xxxx:hi: girls how are you all hope your all fine well afm on the 12 i came off af and these last 2 days i have been spotting brown and then red stuff dont no what it is because when af stops it stops and i have never spotted before what do you think girls xxxxxx


----------



## bjbarrachus

topazicatzbet said:


> when you gonna test.
> 
> sounds like another bfp

I don't want to do it today, because I have already peed. LOL! Plus I just got a BFN yesterday, so I'm gonna wait until at least tomorrow. Tomorrow would be nice, cuz then I could do it while my husband is home. Otherwise he leaves at 4am and I am not functioning yet.


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

another bfp tom it is then, and caz jodi and i will follow you over in a few weeks.


----------



## enniejennie

Oh I can't wait for tomorrow now BJ!!! BFP is in your future for tomorrow!!!

Thank you Caz!!! I can not wait for some bump buddies next month!!!


----------



## bjbarrachus

IDK about the spotting. I have heard that sometimes all of the lining doesn't come out like it is suppose to, and then later it is old blood that is coming out and that's why it is brown. I have had it where I'm on my cycle, me and my husband :hugs: and it stops for the entire day, and then suddenly I will have it again the next day. I know, TMI, but I'm trying to help here. It could be any number of simple things. Does the Clomid have anything to do with it?


----------



## bjbarrachus

You guys are getting me all excited:blush:, I'm worried I'm going to be disappointed, but thank you ladies


----------



## jodi_19

Fx for you bj! I've got a good feeling for you like I did for Ennie!!!


----------



## jodi_19

Well I'm heading to bed ladies. Can't wait to hear some more good news from bj in the am :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

well im waiting for news again.


----------



## jodi_19

Good morning everyone! So, bj, what's the verdict?


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies,

Seriously where is BJ??? Where are all waiting!! LOL


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls is there any more :bfp: in the house xxxx


----------



## jodi_19

So hos is everyone feeling this morning? Ennie, do you feel very pregnant? lol


----------



## bjbarrachus

My husband, son and I went fishing and crabbing last night. We caught 15 blue crabs, cooked them, and stayed up till one picking them :sleep:. While we were at the water, just enjoying our night (around 9pm) AF showed her ugly evil face. Sorry ladies, I'm just as disappointed as you are. I stopped birthcontrol in may, and had two regular cycles, I guess it decided to wait 3 months to get irratic, IDK. It sucks though, I was excited. Oh well, everything happens for a reason, and when I am suppose to have one, we will.


----------



## enniejennie

Sorry to hear that BJ! Like you said it will happen when it meant to be as I just found out. FX for all you ladies this month!!!

Jodi I do not feel like it yet. LOL I was really tired the past couple of days and that is about it so far.


----------



## jodi_19

Hopefully your cycles with straighten out soon bj. You are only a day behind me so we can go through this cycle together!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:grr::witch:

right witch b**ch thats the last time you visit any of us for at least 9 months. your not welcome at our houses anymore. 

right so bfp in 3 weeks for caz and i, and bfp in 4 weeks for jodi and bj.


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry the nasty :af: got you hun fx for us all next cycle xxxxx


----------



## Louise1985

hey girls...can i join in?

im 25 and my OH is 28, we have a little boy who is coming upto 3 and we are TTC #2, had coil removed 3 weeks ago so still waiting for AF to show her face

hope all of u are well :) xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome to the gang,

oh your from leeds too, yay, all the other girls are from across the pond


----------



## jodi_19

Ahhhh it's been a looonnnggg day here. Casey is cutting her top teeth and it's not going so well. On top of that it's insanely hot. Thank god it's almost bedtime!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

callums not been right either, he has a rash, it is better tonight than this morning though, gonna see how it is tom and maybe take him to the doc.


----------



## jodi_19

Hope Callum feels better soon! Casey hasn't had a rash yet "knock on wood". She's had a couple of minor diaper rashes, mostly around teething time, but they usually only last a day and go away with a bit of sudocream. Any idea what may be causing the rash?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: louise welcome hun xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think its prob viral, he has had a bit of a cold so could be linked with that. 

thought it was a heat rash at first. 

other than being a bit clingy he seems fine in him self, this cold was the first time he has been ill so i ve gone into worrying mummy mode.

to be honest i wouldnt bother taking him to the doc just yet but my mum and sis said i should so better to stop them bugging me


----------



## jodi_19

Well another day down and another day closer to a :bfp:


----------



## bjbarrachus

Welcome L!

There is this really cool toy, Damien loved it when he was teething, and my Stepdaughter Arianna also enjoyed it. Wish it was a bit more sensitive though, found myself squeezing it for them most of the time. You put it in the freezer, and when they chew on it, it vibrates. 

Diaper rash cream, still works, even if it isn't a diaper rash. Oh and Damien use to get terrible rashes on his bum. He would pee so much at night, it was almost unavoidable. I would use a cloth diaper during the day, so he could air out. Little bit of a pain, but def worth it for my baby to not be in pain.

We went to a water park today. Great time, but before that, OMG! Since I stopped my bcontrol, my cramps have been so bad. Excrusiating. My husband asked if I wanted to go to the hospital today, it wasn't that bad, think he was just trying to be caring in one of those guy ways. Anyway, I seriously think my whole lining came out at once. I know, again TMI, just plane gross, but after that, I better not have anymore cramps for another 9 months. AF is absolutely rediculous!


----------



## topazicatzbet

bj my period was a lot heavier this cycle too, i ve decieded its my body having a good clear out ready to make a lovely soft lining ready for baby.


took callum to the docs and she agrees its a viral infection and not to worry.


----------



## jodi_19

Glad to hear it's nothing serious with Callum. Hopefully he'll get over it quickly. 
Casey didn't have a good night last night. She went to sleep quickly but woke a lot. The teeth still aren't through so I'm blaming it on that. The are right there but I cannot get her to chew on anything. I have one of those vibrating teethers that was mention but no way! Most of my friends are complaining b/c their babies chew on everything..lol. Oh well, they will come through when they are ready I guess.

Ennie - How are you feeling? Morning sickness hasn't crept up on you yet has it?


----------



## enniejennie

I am feeling good so far. No MS yet, but it did not start until week 8 with Connor so FX it does not come at all! Just very tired, and some constipation are really the only signs I have had so far. I have a Dr. Appt next monday at 10:30 so we will see how that goes. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well I can not wait for you to join me next month!!


----------



## jodi_19

Fx that you bypass the sickness too! Mine started at about 6 weeks I think. I wish I had of started a preggo journal to look back on.


----------



## enniejennie

I wish I had done a journal too. I do not remember anything besides MS from 5 years ago! I am definitely doing one this time around! Just in case there is a #3. LOL


----------



## topazicatzbet

i didnt get any ms with callum.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxx


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Caz! Not so great here. Case is teething big time and has been fussy all day. She didn't sleep well last night so I'm pretty exhausted. My throat is getting sore. I'm hoping it's just because I'm tired and that I'm not coming down with anything.
On a positive note, OH will be home in 3 days!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun theres nothing worse than teething its a shame for them xxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

It is a shame. She is a late teether too. She only has 2 on the bottom so far. It looks like 4 top ones may come together though. Hopefully they will break through soon.
I'm heading to bed...cycle day 4 tomorrow!!!! Before you know it O time will be here :)


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morning Ladies! How is everyone? So I've already noticed that my BBT are less erratic while temping vaginally and it has only been 4 day. I am feeling super positive about everything today. Hopefully this attitude will keep up. 
I am thinking about doing some courses online to upgrade my degree which would also up my pay. It's halping keep my mind of ttc for the time be. We are also considering building a new home which is giving me something else to look forwad to as well. Hopefully it'll all work out.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh a new house sounds fab, and building it from scratch would be cool so you could have it just as you want. a lot of hard work and stress though i bet


----------



## jodi_19

We were hoping to buy but there isn't much around. Hopefully if we decided to do it, it won't be too stressful.


----------



## jodi_19

Pretty quiet here the last couple of days. Anyone have anything interesting going on?


----------



## topazicatzbet

nothing planned for tom but a busy few days after that

thurs, callum has is 8 month check with health visitor then baby yoya then off to see callums dad (its an hours drive away)

fri, back to see callums dad then i have reflexology in the afternoon and having tea with my sister. 

sat will be back to callums dad again and hopefully should ovulate that day and yay im then knocked up. 

sun all you can eat chinese yum

oh and on tue im going wedding dress shopping with my best friend.


----------



## jodi_19

You do have a busy few days coming up! The getting knocked up part sounds great....so does the chinese food :)
I don't have much going on this week. OH gets home on Thursday. Few days later and it will be time to start :sex:. I've been reading about the "sperm meet egg" plan. Think I may give it a try this cycle.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well xxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Caz! I'm doing great. Just woke up from a morning nap with my girlie. OH will be home tomorrow. I can't believe the summer is almost over. I am anxious to get back to work though.
How is everything with you?


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad your oh is home soon hun im fine no o pain yet glad the holidays are nearly over then my son goes away on the 7th with his nan and grandad whooopp party on then xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

im good finally feeling better today after the cold and stress headaches.
having fun watching callum crawling all over the living room floor and the dogs trying to get away from him. 

hoping his 8-10 month check goes ok tom.


----------



## jodi_19

Callum is crawling a lot earlier than Casey did! She didn't really start moving until about 9 months. She's been on the go ever since. She is starting to stand on her own now so I guess walking is in her future!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i expect callum to be walking by around 10 months he can already stand holding the sofa and is trying to pull himself up. he is really good in his walker too.


----------



## jodi_19

Casey has been cruising around furniture since about a week after she started crawling. She's just getting brave enough to let go now. She's going to have a few bumps in the coming weeks!


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies. How is everyone this morning?


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning Ladies!

I can not wait for you ladies to join me next month! I feel like the ladies in the 1st trimester thread are all down in the dumps and not excited to be PG! OMG they need to be happy because I know 4 ladies willing to take their spot in a heartbeat!! I can not take all of their negativity. :dohh: LOL! I am used to this thread with all our positive thinking! :thumbup: Hope every one is doing well!


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ennie! Glad to hear you are feeling great. OH gets home today so let the :sex: begin..lol. We are going to try the "sperm meet egg" approach. Going to do the deed every second day, except around ) when we will do it everyday for 3 days. I'm feeling lucky so I should be joining you soon :)


----------



## poppywalker

hi, would love to buddy up, im also ttc #2 on first cycle so not expecting much this month, have been temping and keeping an eye on mucus but nothing yet.


----------



## jodi_19

Welcome Poppy! I am on my 3rd cycle. Hoping to get lucky this time around. What cycle day are you on?


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome poppy

we will be joining you soon hun, i ve had loads of ewcm today so should make easy swimming for the little spermies.

first lot on board today


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well ennie hope i will join you this month hun fx for us all ladys xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys glad the weekend is her now xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey caz, hows it going, you gearing up for ov now. 

afm been to donors again today and will go tom too. just had reflexology which was great, my right tube was a bit blocked so she cleared it, and she has lent me a rose quarts stone which helps with fertility and relaxation. gonna carry it in my pocket all thye 2ww.


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun i hope i o earlier this month are hope it bring you look then hun xxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Hey ladies! How is everyone? I've been MIA all day. OH got home yesterday and we've been busy ever since. Tomorrow is cycle day 8 so we are going to start :sex: every second day starting tomorrow until I get a positive opk. I went out and bought some digi opks today in case the ones I ordered don't show up. I'm hoping the preseed will be here in time!! I'm feeling good about this month so I wanna make sure I cover all of my bases!


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad oh is home, good luck with the sme plan. not long til our bfp start rolling in. 
i should ovulate today/tom cervix is way high and well open.


----------



## jodi_19

Yay for ovulation Topaz! Can't wait to hear your good news :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys hope your weekend is going good well think i may o in the next day or to xxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

no signs of ov pains for me yet. i usually ov in the evening. maybe im gonna ov later this cycle, have a feeling it might be tom now. 

just been naughty and ordered take away. yum yum.


----------



## jodi_19

Yummy! Makes me hungry.

We just :sex:! Told OH he has to hold off until day 10 to build up the little swimmers. When should I start with the opks?


----------



## topazicatzbet

depends how many you have. looking at your charts you usually ov cd14 or a bit after, def wouldnt bother til cd 10 but prob more like 11 or 12


----------



## jodi_19

Thanks for the help Topaz :) I was thinking CD 11, might end up giving in on day 10 though..lol. How long before ovulation do you get a positive?


----------



## topazicatzbet

for me personally i found i got a positive the day of ovulation but they say its 12-36 hrs, usually the day after a pos.


----------



## topazicatzbet

forgot to say one of my buddies from ttc callum gave birth to a little boy today. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

heres my opk ladys xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0017.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys hope your having a good weekend i had a drink last and feel ruff and i got a very good +opk whoooppp xxxx


----------



## jodi_19

That's great Caz! Go catch that eggie :) We are still waiting for O here. May :sex: today even though it's supposed to be a day off. DD is gone to her grandparents...may as well take advantage!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh yeah jodi seize the oppertunity.

go catch that eggie caz.

afm still not sure if i have ov'd a few niggly pains again today so guess we will see what my temp is tom. 

this had put a spanner in the works for my pregnant til proven otherwise cycle.


----------



## jodi_19

You've got lots of sperm on board Topaz so I wouldn't give up hope just yet. I am feeling much more optimistic about this cycle for all of us!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep plenty of :spermy: but where is the egg.


----------



## jodi_19

I bet you'll see a temp rise in the morning!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im hoping so, i have had more pains today and cm seams to be drying up this evening. 
id just got used to having strong ov pains which are really reasuring.


----------



## topazicatzbet

no temp rise im well fed up. :cry::cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how are you all aw top xxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Oh my Topaz :( I wonder what's going on? Has this ever happened before?


----------



## topazicatzbet

only the cycle before i concieved callum but i was taking epo then


----------



## jodi_19

Hopefully you'll O tomorrow! Do you have a back up plan for late ovulation?


----------



## topazicatzbet

think i may have ovulated today fx'd got another donation today so hopefully im covered.


----------



## jodi_19

That's great news Topaz...now the long wait for the good news!


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies! How is everyone today? Things are pretty good here. Just waiting to ovulate :haha: Don't know if I will start my opks today or tomorrow. I don't really have any other signs that I'm fertile. My cerix is only open a little and hasn't moved up yet. According to FF my fertile window starts tomorrow so I may wait until then. Today is a :sex: day anyway because we took yesterday off so if I am fertile I won't miss the opportunity :thumbup:

Topaz - Did you get your temperature rise today? I've been temping vaginally this cycle and my temps were more steady but over the past couple of days they dropped a little. Not sure what that's all about. Hopefully I'll see a nice, clear rise in a few days :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

got a small rise which looks like it could be a thermal shift. will see if its like that tom. 

had a very restless night woke at 2am temp was 36.43 didnt go back off til 3am.
woke at 5 and it was 36.11 and then at 7am it was 36.32 which is the one i ve taken as my other temps are around that time, but im not convinced.


----------



## jodi_19

Fx that your temps continue to rise Topaz!

I just got my preseed in the mail so we tired it right away:blush:
I ordered the opks and softcups a day or to late so they just might be here by tomorrow which would be great!:happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope the soft cups come soon, they are taking a while arent they, i ordered mine and they were here the next day.

callum is sleeping out tonight so i ve just got in and have the evening to myself. time to put my feet up then have an early night.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how are you all hope your well xxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Caz! I'm great, hope you are too!

Glad your getting a chance to relax Topaz, everyone needs one once in a while.
I ordered the preseed, soft cups and opks from the US and I am in Canada. Shipping can take a while depending on how long the package is held up at customs.


----------



## topazicatzbet

well im gonna be brave and say i ovulated on cd 16, another temp rise today. and looks like a clear thermal thisft on my chart, so into the 2ww, but got knows when the witch will be due.


----------



## jodi_19

Looks like CD 16 to me too. Hopefully the tww will go quickly and you get that :bfp:


My cervix is soft and open now but still hasn't gone asd high as usual. My CM is still creamy though, not wet which is unusual. I don't usually O until cycle day 14 so hopefully it'll thin out soon.
I did an opk yesterday and it was negative. Hopefully I'll get a positive soon.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys well dont no whats going on this cycle this month here a pic if you can help xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0022.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jodi_19

I don't have much experience with opks Caz so I can't really help. This is my first month using them and I am using digitals. Hopefully you'll figure it out soon. Are you tempong?


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun i o on cd14 never had this before unless it my cycle trying to get back to normality xxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

not sure about the opk but looking at your temps id say you havent ov'd yet.


----------



## caz & bob

ty hunnie i think i o on cd14 xxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

id keep :sex: just to make sure


----------



## caz & bob

i no i am going to do it every other from now xxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Morning Ladies! CM is now wet and CP is high, soft and open. No temp hike or positive opks yet though.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sounds like your gearing up to ovulate soon. 

AFM ff confirmed ovulation :happydance: so guess we will wait and see now. my pregnant until proven otherwise energy has gone out the window though. 
not gonna symptom spot just gonna take it easy this week and enjoy being off work, go back in 2 weeks. :cry:


----------



## jodi_19

I checked you chart this morning Topaz. The cross-hairs made me smile :)
I head back to work on the 7th of September. I am really looking forward to it. 
Hopefully you are right and I am gearing up to ovulate. I've read that some women have to do 2 opks a day in order to catch their surge and get a positive. I have only been doing one and they are digital so I can't even tell if I'm getting close. Hopefully the cheap opks and soft cups will show up today and I can start using those and just confirm with the digi.
I read on FF that unless their is a suspected issue with sprem count it is ok to :sex: every day which is what we are going with I think. I'm afraid I won't catch my surge and won't know when to :sex: 3 days in row. I figure if we do it every day we can't miss it. OH is young and we already have a DD so I don't think sperm count is an issue.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think thats a good idea. my donor does it 3 days in a row for me, and who knows what he does around that as well.


----------



## jodi_19

I got my regular opks today and peed on one right away. Here's a pic. Obviously not a positive, how much longer do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2719.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## topazicatzbet

its not far off bet it wont be long before you ovulate.


----------



## jodi_19

Yay!! Thanks Topaz. I'm really not sure with these line ones. Do you think I should test again tonight or just wait until the morning?


----------



## topazicatzbet

they say the best time to test is the afternoon


----------



## jodi_19

That test was done around 2 pm. I may do another tonight before bed and then again tomorrow around 2pm again. Hopefully I'll get my positive!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all i would say not far off now hun look i done one this afternoon and its + again but ff said i o on cd14 so i dont no
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0005.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## topazicatzbet

fx'd for a nice strong line


----------



## topazicatzbet

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies how are you all i would say not far off now hun look i done one this afternoon and its + again but ff said i o on cd14 so i dont no

im no expert but looking at your chart i dont think you have ovulated yet, that opk looks good to me, i wouldnt be supprised if you ov the next day or so and get a temp rise then and ff changes. i bet if you remove the previous positive opk it will change.


----------



## topazicatzbet

how are those opk ladies?
caz i see ff has removed the cross hairs.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies ye your right hun well got another + opk this morning so i will see what the morning brings xxxxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

I tested this morning with SMU and it was about the same as yesterday, maybe a little darker. I am going to test again later this afternoon and again tonight. I usually get my temp rise on CD 15 which would be tomorrow which would mean I usually O today. Is it possible to get a positive opk and O the same day or am I going to O later?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i got my positive the same day when i used them to ttc callum.


----------



## jodi_19

That's good to know Topaz. I've read it's up to 36 hours before O which would mean I was going to O late. I'll keep you posted on my results later today!


----------



## jodi_19

Hey ladies. How is evveryone this morning? I got another positive opk this morning but I also got a bit of a temp shift which makes me think I O'd yesterday. Is that normal or do you think I am going to O today?


----------



## topazicatzbet

id need to see tom temp before making a decision. lol


----------



## jodi_19

I'm thinking the same thing topaz! My cerix is still high and soft but not quite as open. Guess I'll have to wait and see. OH is going to be gone all day. Not sure if he'll be home tonight or not. If not, hopefully we have enough :sex: under our belt already!


----------



## jodi_19

Pretty quiet today! Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

not done much here either. infact im still in my pjs and so is callum


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how are you all well another + opk again today here are the pics ffs has put the cross h back in now xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0012.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## topazicatzbet

im stumped caz, unless your pg and its picking that up very early.


----------



## caz & bob

i no not testing yet thow i keep felling sick to xxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Caz - I'm stumped too! I hope Topaz is right and it's picking up pregnency super early...maybe twins!! :)

Topaz - Casey and I are still in our pjs as well. She has been sick the last couple of days. Head cold and an ear infection. The antibiotics seem to be working as she is on the mend today. I'm exhausted though.


----------



## jodi_19

Just heading to bed ladies and wanted to say goodnight!
Been having some pains in my right side and lower abdomen. Not sure if it's ovulation or not as I've never really noticed them before.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope you are all well xxx


----------



## jodi_19

Everything is good here Caz! Temp went up a little again today so I am thinking I O'd on CD 14. We :sex: last night for insurance purposes. Fx this is the month!


----------



## topazicatzbet

id say cd 14 as well. welcome to the 2ww. here we go again. 
nothing to report cos i refuse to get excited over any possible symptoms this cycle.


----------



## caz & bob

lookes good jodi xx


----------



## jodi_19

I'm going to try to keep my cool this tww too Topaz. No symptom spotting...wonder how long that will last..lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well still geting a +opk and n on a hpt my temp this morning was 36.7 orally and vaginally they were 36.8 so dont no what to go with think i am going to start vaginally temping xxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morning ladies. I got my crosshairs today. I am 3 dpo!!! My temp is still rising too. Hope this is my :bfp: chart.
Caz - I don't know what is going on with you! It sure has been a strange cycle for you. I started temping vaginally this cycle and I find my temps are much less rocky. I say wait a few days and then test again. Perhaps it is too early.


----------



## caz & bob

i have tok cd14 out now and its put me for cd19 witch looks like last months so it should be right i think so i have put 2 tickers on because i dont no were i am i wil see what tomorrows temps are xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think cd 19 is much more likely than 14 caz.

my temps are stuck, dont think this is my month.

just been shoping and spoilt callum with some toys and some new pjs, he grows so fast nothing fits him. i now need to go drop down his cot to the lowest setting as he pulled himself up to standing in it last night and it only came to his waist.


----------



## caz & bob

topaz they grow so fast dont they xxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

they certainly do, doesnt help that callum is so tall either. his trousers are always at half mast.


----------



## caz & bob

aw bless him :rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Hi ladies how is every one doing? So my M/C was confirmed this afternoon. My HCG levels went from 290 on Friday when I was bleeding and cramping to 20 today. So I will joining you again next month in the quest to have a sticky bean. I only made it to 6 weeks when I M/C on this past Friday. :cry:

Hopefully some one will get a BFP and it will stick this month!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh hun im gutted for you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

but lets look at the good things.

you didnt think you were ovualating and you are
you can get preg and next time it will be super sticky.


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah that is what I am hoping Topaz! That is great news about me ovulating, and I have heard you are more fertile after a m/c. I just hope to get P/G and have a little one before Connor goes to Kindergarten next year!


----------



## topazicatzbet

you will hun, im sure your sticky bfp is just around the corner


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I am trying to stay positive that is will happen soon! I am going to cry like a baby when Connor goes to school next year. :cry:


----------



## jodi_19

Good morning ladies!

Ennie - Sooooo sorry for you loss:hugs: I've read the same thing about being more fertile after a m/c. Fx for you!

FF moved my O day to CD 15 today, which makes me 3 dpo again.....:dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw ennie hun Big :hugs: :flower: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

How is everyone? It's been quiet again today.

I've had a nagging headache for 3 days. Had to go to bed early last night it was sooo bad. OH pointed out that I had a horrible headache a week or so before I got my :bfp: with DD. I think it's just a coincidence though.


----------



## topazicatzbet

FX'd its not and we see that BFP soon


----------



## MaddyLane

Caz-how long are your cycles? CD18 seems late, CD14 seems right if you are on a 28 day.


----------



## enniejennie

Thanks Ladies! I am staying positive it will happen soon again. FX for you Jodi!! Hopefully I will be ovulating this month and get another BFP and it sticks for 9 months!! FX for all you ladies!!!

Connor starts soccer on Sept 11, I am so excited! He looks so cute in his soccer outfit!!
 



Attached Files:







Soccer.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jodi_19

I have my fingers crossed for all of us!!

Connor is adorable. He is going to be a real heartbreaker one day!!


----------



## enniejennie

I hope your headache is a good sign for you Jodi!!! I really believe the SC and preseed is what did it for us last month. I also forgot about the fertility beads we put over our bed. LOL Maybe it will work again in the up coming months. I bet we will all be pregnant by January!!

Thanks Jodi, he is so excited to start playing!!


----------



## jodi_19

I used the preseed every time we :sex: but the soft cups didn't show in time. I have them for next time but I don't think I'll need them:winkwink: I got two days of obvious positives with my opks and backed them up with a digi so I'm sure I ovulated. I am much more positive this month than the others.
I'd love for us to all go through pregnancy together!! It's been such a help having you guys to go through all this with. It would be amazing to continue on together. You guys have been a great support!
I'm pretty sure I've got enough PMA for all of us. A month from now we will all be in First Tri!!!


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah everything is sounding positive for you this month Jodi!! FX for your :bfp: Yeah you ladies have been a great help to me too! I don't think I would be this positive about everything through out these past couple months if I was not able to talk it out with you ladies going through this too!

That really would be awesome for all of us to go through this together! As I know from last month you can not really have any symtoms and still getting a :bfp:! That would be great for all of to get PG with a month or so from each other!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

he looks fab in his kit hun.

not sure what to do with my temp today 4.20 it was 36.58 7am it was 36.68
i usually test anytime between 5 and 7 depending on when callum wakes for his bottle. 

what do you think i should do


----------



## jodi_19

There was almost 3 hours between them. Did you go right back to sleep after the first or were you awake for a while? If you went right back to sleep I would used the second one, if not I'd use the first or maybe average them?

I got a big temp rise today! Hopefully it's a good sign.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i went straight back to sleep. callum used to wake at 4.30 for a bottle but he is going til 7 now but my body is still waking up at 4.30:dohh:


----------



## jodi_19

I would go with th second temp then. Your chart is looking pretty good Topaz!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i think if my temp is up tom i might test. the past 2 cycles my temp as peaked on 7 and 9 dpo and then slowly dropped. of course if my temp was the lower one today then it could lready be on the way down.


----------



## enniejennie

FX for you Topaz!!!!! How is everyone else feeling about this month?

Jodi are you supposed to be effected by hurricane earl?


----------



## jodi_19

We are supposed to get the tail end of it on Sunday. High winds and rain. We usually get the tail end of a few hurricanes a year. Nothing too serious though. Sometimes some tree branches break off or there is a little flooding. Nothing like what you guys get I'm sure!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all good i hope well think i may try the soft cups this next month if af comes xxxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

that would mean we would all be using soft cups


----------



## caz & bob

i am a bit scared hate putting thing like that in in case they get stuck haha xxxx


----------



## enniejennie

You will be fine Caz! Just make sure you put it above your pubic bone to hold it in and up. I just had to practice a couple of times then I was fine. I hope we all get BFP's & sticky beans soon!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i still get nervous when i have to take them out cos i have trouble sometimes


----------



## jodi_19

I didn't get mine in time this cycle. Hopefully I won't need them :) I'm a little nervous about using them as well.

Topaz - When do you plan on testing? Are you waiting for AF?

I've been a little crampy today. To be honest I'm not sure if crampy is the way to describe it. More of an ache or heavy feeling in my lower abdomen/pelvis. The area around my c section scar is kind of tender as well. So much for trying not to symptom spot...lol.


----------



## jodi_19

I just reread some posts and saw that you may test tomorrow Topaz!! It's been a looonnnggg day and it seems to have gone over my head!! Good luck, can't wait to hear the good news!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i only posted that a short while ago. 
yeah think i ll use a cheapy. i ve been getting lots of twinges this past day or so but not sure if its bowel or uterus so if i see a bfn it might stop me getting excited.


----------



## jodi_19

Remember Topaz it's "Pregnant until proven otherwise" this cycle!!!

Question: I didn't start using opks until a few days before O so I'm not sure what's normal. I peed on one today. Not sure why, couldn't resist the urge to poas and and I had a few opks and have convinced myslef I won't need them..lol. I expected it to be blank but I got a decent line, not positive like during O but very visable. Is that normal or something I should be concerned about? Is it possible I didn't O? FF seems to be pretty sure I did. Kicking myself for poas now, that'll teach me haha.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i gave up on that when i ov late will do that next cycle. lol

you def ovulated cos of your temps. i think its normal to get some lines all the time through your cycle but strong lines after ov can indicate pregnancy, but i would say its too early for that for you yet.


----------



## jodi_19

Well I'm still assuming you are pregnant until you prove me otherwise!!

I guess I won't worry about it then. I've learned my lesson though and won't be peeing on any sticks anytime soon..lol.


----------



## topazicatzbet

BFN ladies and temp nose dived.


----------



## jodi_19

Still not counting you out topaz! Could be late implantation.....


----------



## topazicatzbet

lets hope so.

i ve decieded im only gonna temp at 6am next cycle even if i ve been up with callum an hour before. temped at 4 when i woke up and it was 36.72 but at 7am it was 36.44 its too confusing knowing which is best to go with.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies fx for you topaz how are you all hope your all well today xxxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Everything is great here Caz! Casey is off to the babysitters again. She didn't have a great day yesterday so I'm hoping she will do better today!

Topaz - I had some confusion with my temps this morning as well. I started last night trying not to take Casey into my bed. She woke a few times and I went out to sooth her. The last time was about 5:30 so I took my temp in Case she didn't go back down. She did and I went back to bed, but she was up again in an hour. I figured there was no point to take my temp again b/c they say 3 hours. It went down a little, not much though, not sure if that's why. It's an open circle anyway. I went to an online temp adjuster and it said it would have been higher at the time I would normamlly have temped. I'm going to leave it anyway.


----------



## topazicatzbet

temping and small children dont mix do they.


----------



## jodi_19

I agree Topaz! Hopefully we'll both get our :bfp: and we can give it up!


----------



## topazicatzbet

think i ll have to do it for another cycle though.

im full of pma for the next cycle. 2 psychics predict this cycle for me. think im gonna give up the cranberry juice and switch to grapefruit. i dont care what i have now boy or girl i just want a baby. 

i ve decided i will go to donors on cd 13,14, and 15.

i ve ov in the past on day 14,15 and 16. so think that should cover me well.
thats providing i can get that off work, hoping to work the sat sun that week. gonna ring work tom and put the request in. 

gonna buy a pack of sticks on use my cbfm properly, hopefully its not broken and just stayed on lows cos i was fiddling the sticks and i also have some cb digi ov sticks so will use them from cd 12. 

that will be my preg until proven otherwise cycle.


----------



## jodi_19

If I don't get my bfp the only thing I'm going to do differently is use soft cups. I have some epo, haven't made a decision about that either way.
Not sure if I'll be able to try next cycle or not, as OH's scheduel is finalized yet :S


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i only have next cycle and the one after before i have to put ttc on hold for 2 months. 
my donor has helped 4 girls in total and all have got preg within 4 cycles so the pressure is on to maintain the standard. lol.


----------



## jodi_19

I'm confident you'll get your :bfp:

Why do you have to put ttc on hold?


----------



## topazicatzbet

my best friend is getting married 21 august and im bridesmaid. if i concieve in nov would be due around 16th aug and in dec due sep so if i went early could still clash. 
i dont want to risk missing her wedding, although i really wanted a summer baby this time.


----------



## jodi_19

Ahhh i see. makes perfect sense. I really like having a September baby last time. It was good with work because I went off on Summer Holidays @ 28 weeks and didn't have to return to work!


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morning Ladies! How is everyone?

I got another decent temp rise today :) My post O temps are looking different than my previous cycles, hope that's a good sign!! I've still got a headache that I can't get rid of. It goes away for a day but then comes back. I've been a little sick to my stomach off and on too.....so much for not symptom spotting lol.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope its a good sign, i have a feeling a bfp is on its way


----------



## jodi_19

I hope you are right Topaz! I'm trying not to get my hopes up, it's sooo hard not too!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies weekend again whooooppp when you testing girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

I'm going to try and hold out until AF is late. She is due on the 12th. If I do test early it won't be until the 10th or 11th.


----------



## caz & bob

ok hunnie im doing the same hun af is jew for me on the 11 th xxxxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morning Ladies :) How is everyone this morning?
Casey slept in until 7:30 this morning. It was nice to get the extra hours sleep. I spent last night looking through my baby names books..lol.
My temp rose a tiny bit again this morning.


----------



## topazicatzbet

looking good jodi.


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi your temps are looking great!! FX this is your month for a BFP!!!

That is awesome that Casey slept in!!! Connor was up at 6:30 like usual! :)


----------



## jodi_19

I hope you guys are right. I'm a little discouraged because of OH's work schedule. As of now it looks like we will have to take a break for a few months if I don't get my :bfp: this cycle :(
I had a pinching sensation in my back for a few hours last night. Hopeing that was a good sign too...egh I wish I could stop symptom spotting. I'm driving myself mad!


----------



## jodi_19

Wow, it's quiet here today. Anyone doing anything on this last weekend of summer?


----------



## enniejennie

Well we went to the beach but then got poured on so we used our beach umbrella as a shield. LOL :haha: Then of course now that we are home and away from the shore it is all hot and sunny. :dohh: Tomorrow we are going bowling with Connor and some of our friends who have a 4 1/2 year old as well. So it is a pretty eventful weekend for us. We are basically busy the rest of the weekends this month. Which is good keep my mind busy!! How about anyone else?

How is everyone doing today?
 



Attached Files:







Rain (2).jpg
File size: 108.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all fx for us all we get these sticky beans xxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

I just relaxing. I head back to work on Tuesday and life will get hectic then. OH is away at work again anyway. I think we my go to the city shopping when he is home again. Time to get the Christmas Shopping started:wacko:

The beach looks amazing Ennie. We don't have beaches like that here! I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## enniejennie

Oh wow how do you feel about going back to work again? What does your OH do that he is away from home a lot? DH & I were just talking about starting Christmas shoppping again. Connor is saying he wants a small motorcycle for Christmas. :dohh: I don't know if I could deal with a 5 year old on a motorcycle. LOL


----------



## jodi_19

Ennie - I LOVE your hair! I've been thinking about chopping mine off, but haevn't built up the nerve yet!
I'm excited about going back to work. I really love my job so I guess that makes it easier. I don't like staying at home. I have a lot of respect for stay at home moms now!! I'd never be able to do it.
My OH is a heavy equipment operator. He could probably get a job here but he wouldn't make near as much money. He's gone 20 days and home 16. It's not too bad. I guess I'm used to it!


----------



## enniejennie

Thank you Jodi! Yeah I finally built up the nerve to chop it all off about 2 years ago and I love it! It is easier to manage, my hair is thick and wavy normally but now that it is cut short it is easier to manage and straighten! You should go for it and chop it off!! That is a really cute photo of you, casey, & OH!

Well that is great that you love your job!! I don't know how women are stay at home mom's either. I mean if I could have a part time job and be able to live our lives like we do now I think I would like to do that. Especially now that Connor is about to start school next year and now that he is getting into sports. Yeah I am sure if my DH worked away I woud get used to it as well. It is all about the money right now, especially in the USA now that we are still in the recession and everything!

Who do you think is going to win BB? I hope Enzo or Hayden do. Lane does not need the money he is already rich!


----------



## jodi_19

I'm on team Enzo! Hayden drives me nuts. He's like an oversized Justin Beiber LOL


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah now that you say that about Hayden he does seem exactly like that!! LOL


----------



## jodi_19

It's shocking for me to say it being from Canada and all :haha:


----------



## enniejennie

LOL, I think he is on his way down! He is just over rated now!


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning girls, i could happily be a stay at home mum, but i do have a lot to do at home looking after the animals to keep me occupied.


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morning Ladies. How is everyone? Casey screwed with my temping this morning bu deciding to get up at 5:30:wacko:

Topaz, your temps are looking good. When are you testing again?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i thought temp was pants, not gonna test, think my temp is just gonna hover til it drops like last month. 

no symptoms def dont feel preg.


----------



## enniejennie

Good Morning. I wish I could sleep in, I feel like my body has an alarm clock to wake up by 6 am every day. UGH! Topaz I think if I have stuff to keep me busy (besides :laundry: :dishes:) I could do it. Well if :witch: does come :flower: Topaz just onto next month because it will happen for all us & stick!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## jodi_19

Hope everyone had a great day. I'm hittin the hay. Casey's early rise this morning has me exhausted. Going to watch Big Brother in bed and then off to dreamland!


----------



## topazicatzbet

we went to my parents for sunday dinner as usual yest.
i ve booked a photo session next sun for callum, cant wait to get some fab pics of him.


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morning Ladies. I had a temp dip today. Hopefully it's and implantation dip and I'm not out. Is 9 dpo late for an implantation dip?


----------



## topazicatzbet

they say 7-10 days is right for implantation fingers crossed for you.


----------



## enniejennie

Jodi you temps are looking really good! I have high hopes for you this cycle!! 

Topaz that should be cute getting those photos of Callum! 

So I have been temping vaginally since the M/C and it is so much higher and erratic! I think next cycle I will go back to temping orally. I took my temp vaginally then orally this morning and there was a 1.0 difference! I don't know if it is like this because of the M/C or what. :shrug: Oh well I guess we will start :sex: today and see what happens. Good news is that I have finally stopped bleeding as of right now!


----------



## topazicatzbet

glad the bleeding has stopped now hun. 
i hoped you cleaned the thermometer between temping :haha:


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah definitely cleaned it!! LMAO, that would be gross if not! :laugh2:


----------



## jodi_19

My temps have been higher since temping vaginally. But I am finding they are less erratic.


----------



## enniejennie

My temps must be from the M/C then, oh well DH and I are going to start BD any way, you never know!


----------



## jodi_19

Might as well. I've read a lot of places that you are more fertile after a m/c!!! Get to :sex:


----------



## enniejennie

Hubby asked when we were going to BD again and I told him today, he about jumped through the roof. Poor has had to wait ever since the M/C he is ready to go. LOL


----------



## jodi_19

Hahaha too funny Ennie!


----------



## jodi_19

I caved and tested :wacko: BFN of course. At least now there are no tests in the house..lol


----------



## enniejennie

You still have plenty of time to still get your BFP!!! I still think you are PG just too early to test.


----------



## jodi_19

I hope you are right. I was full of pma up until today, then it suddenly left me. that's why I gave in and tested.
On a positive note, I built up the courage to get my hair cut today and I LOVE it. I had it colored brown too!


----------



## enniejennie

Oh yeah!!! Post a photo so we can see!!! Please!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh yeah need to see a pic. 

AF just showed up. will be calling tom cd 1.

im glad to see her wanted to get on with the next cycle. 
and i ve just been as my friends for tea and we were talking about her wedding and me taking a break from ttc and while she is worried about sorting out dresses she said i shouldnt stop trying just for her, so im gonna keep going. :happydance: although i wont need to as im getting pg this cycle but its great to take the pressure off


----------



## enniejennie

Sorry to hear that Topaz! Well onto this cycle!! Well that is great news that you are still going at it, I bet well will all be PG with sticky beans by year end!!!


----------



## jodi_19

Sorry to hear that Topaz, but great news about continuing on trying. We didn't want to lose you!
I'll try to take a pic tomorrw and post it. I look like sh*t now. Tomorrow is my first day back at work so I'll be putting more effort into my appearance haha.


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok dont laugh too much girls but im laying in bed on the laptop and my backside is killing me. :blush:

i gave callum a bath earlier and he was on the floor while i ran the water, i bent down to pick him up and as i stood up the glass shower screen swong back and i scraped the bottom of my back and down my bum crack on it. :blush: its killing me.


----------



## enniejennie

Ouch Topaz that sounds like something I would do!


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morning Ladies! I'm off to work shortly!!!!!

Couldn't get a reliable temp this morning. Casey woke at 4am and I was up trying to settle her until 5am then had to get up at 6am...it's gonna be a long day ......


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope work goes ok jodi, that will be me next week


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all i had a temp drop this morning topaz sorry af got you hun fx next cycle xxxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Work went great!! And Casey did good at the sitters. Overall a great day :)
Still not feeling preggo though. A little part of my won't give up hope but I'm thinking I'll be trying again.
My cervix hasn't been in a high position much. I think that's why I'm doubting it so much.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i dont think the cervix means much, mine was high this past few days and was still high when AF came.


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah Jodi last month with my BFP my cervix stayed in the same position for about a week. It was not high but it was not low. Kind of medium. I still have hope for you!!!

Are we going to get a photo of your haircut?


----------



## jodi_19

Good Morning Ladies! I forgot all about the picture. I'll try to take on today. My temps have been lower the last couple of days :( I am starting to get discouraged.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies c1 today xxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw its ok hun i am glad because my cycle it geting back on track after the clomid xxx


----------



## enniejennie

:hugs: Sorry to hear that Caz! Well onto next month's BFP!!


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies!

Sorry to hear about AF Caz. I have a feeling she be visiting me soon too. I still don't feel very preggo. I was a little bloated today and had a bit of heatburn. I haven't noticed an increase in cm and my cervix isn't high. My temp has dropped a little too. I know I'm not out yet so I still have a little glimmer of home. Here is the pic, it's not a very nice one though..lol.
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caz & bob

like the hair hun its nice fx af stays away for you hun xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

love the hair


----------



## enniejennie

I have high hopes for Jodi!!! I am not counting you out until the :witch: comes! Which she is not going to, I could feel my cervix for about a week before I got my bfp!!!

I love you hair Jodi, it looks really good!!:thumbup:


----------



## jodi_19

Thanks girls!

I'm trying my best to stay positive. I wish I dind't know about all this cervical position and cervical mucus stuff. Ignorance would be bliss!!!
I'm really hoping to get a :bfp: The fact that we will have to wait a few cycle before we can try again makes me really sad. I know it will happen when it's meant too and that I haven't been trying long but I'm sooo ready. I know you ladies know how I feel. I wish all I had to do was press a button or flip a switch haha!


----------



## jodi_19

Hey ladies. Just heading to bed to watch the rest of Big Brother then of to sleep. Morning comes early now that I'm a working Momma!!
Hoping to see my temps go back up tomorrow. FX.


----------



## enniejennie

FX your temp goes up tomorrow! I can not wait until the finale next week on BB!!!


----------



## jodi_19

My temp dropped again this morning. Not below coverline, but it's not looking good.


----------



## topazicatzbet

got everything crossed for you jodi. we need a bfp to boost our spirits


----------



## topazicatzbet

a poo just saw your post and temp. :hugs: your not out yet though


----------



## jodi_19

I'm out ladies. AF got my early this month. Guess I've have to wait and see what happens with OH's scheduel.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no, i really hope you can arrange something so you can try this cycle


----------



## enniejennie

:hugs: Sorry to hear that!!! Hopefully hubby schedule works out!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all well jodi sorry she got you hun fx next cycle we are all going to get them i hope :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

I'm not as disappointed as I thought I would be. I kind of have an "it'll happen when it's meant to" attitude. I'm proud of myself :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

good on you hun, and it will happen soon.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all good i hope well afm got my appointment to see fs oct 5 whooopp carnt wait to see what the next step is so will just keep fit and loses some weight xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great caz, hopefully they will find something that is easily fixed and you ll have your bfp before you know it, 

although you still have time to get that bfp and cancel the appointment.


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies. Busy day here for me. Work was crazy hectic. Casey's 1st birthday party is tomorrow so I've been nonstop since getting off work. I hope it goes off easily. I can't believe my baby will be one in a few days :(


----------



## enniejennie

How exciting Jodi!!! Hope she has a great B-Day tomorrow!!! :cake:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hope the party goes well what are you doing for her. im starting to think about callums as need to get organised with it being so close to christmas and new year.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies Jodi hope she have a lovely b-day hun xxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Hey everyone. The party went great. We had it at a local gym. They provide childcare during the week and rent out the daycare for parties on the weekend. The was a bouncy catle, tunnels, rock wall, etc. All the kids loved it!!
Casey did fall out of her booster seat and do a face plant :( She was fine. She bit her lip and there was a little blood but nothing serious. She was ready to play 10 minutes later. I guess I know what I can write in her baby book about the most memorable part of her first birthday!! She got a ton of clothes and money so I guess we are all ready for the fall now!
OH was a little disappointed when I told him we weren't preggo. I think he felt bad for me. I think he felt better when I told him I wasn't upset. I think he worries about it when I'm here alone.
Doesn't look like we will be able to try this month. I'm thinking I will O on the 14th or 15th and OH doesn't get home until the 27th. Keeping my fingers crossed that they will finish up early.
Well it's only 8 pm here and I'm heading to bed. It's been an exhausting week going back to work and planning a birthday party. The housework will have to wait!


----------



## enniejennie

I am glad the party went well!! Sounds like it was a fun time with all the stuff there!!! Good to hear that Caset is ok from the fall! Sorry about this month hey maybe you will OV late and get it when you least expect it!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all jodi glad her b_day was good hun xx


----------



## jodi_19

I'm exhausted. It's been a long week/weekend. Not looking forward to my 6 am waking tomorrow. I can't wait for OH to get home. Feels like he's been gone an eternity. Too bad its still another 2 weeks :(
How is everyone else? Any O symptoms Ennie?


----------



## enniejennie

No symptoms yet for me still have watery CM and my temps are still up and down. I was not able to temp today because we had an impromt sleep over at our friends so no thermometer with me. Oh well we will see how my temp is tomorrow morning.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey ladies. got callums photos done yest cant wait to get them back, unfortunatly the poor little lad is now full of cold and we had a rubbish night, was up loads through the night with him crying. hope is is better tonight cos he is staying at my mums as its my first day back at work tom. :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all good well just done my sons secondary school form carnt believe he in his last year at primary school xxxxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Hope he had a great first day of school Caz!

Good Luck with your first day back Topaz. I'm a week in and it feels like I never left!

Fx that you O soon Ennie!!


----------



## enniejennie

Thanks Jodi!! I am hoping tomorrow temp will show I OV between day 14 & 16!! I can not wait to get to bed and for tomorrow to come!!!

Hope you ladies are doing well!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i survived my first day but was blooming late, my alarm didnt go off. :dohh:

loads has changed while i was off but everyone was very supportive so im sure i ll be fine. im shattered now though and i only did 5 hrs, god help me when i do my 12.5 hr shift on thurs


----------



## jodi_19

Yay Ennie! Just saw your ticker!! Fingers crossed you caught the eggie!

Topaz - Before you know it you will be back in the swing of it. I can't imagine working long shifts like that. I'd never survive. My average work day is about 8 to 4!


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah Jodi I hope I caught it too! I am nervous we missed it this month because when I OV we were at some friends house and spent the night so no BD that day. :( I am nervous to see if my cycle is normal this month because of the M/C last month. We will see. FX it is all good!!!

That sounds like something that would happen to me Topaz. Sounds like it was a rather good day back though. Hope the rest of your week goes well!

How is work going for you Jodi? Hope everyone is well!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:well i know why i was so shattered yest, i ve got callums cold. :hissy:

cant believe how many colds i ve had recently.

so i ve got grapefruit juice to drink until ov and then loads of orange juice for after, lots of vit c and it is also supposed to help with implantation, so that will be good to help my beanie stick. 

got to poas today for my cbfm but it was low.


----------



## mothercabbage

hi all, i hope you dont mind me joining you!!! ive just come off the pill last week and still waiting for withdrawl bleed....as soon as it comes ill have a rough estimate of when im O so can get busy!! :sex:. ive already got 2 LO's but we would like another LO....im so impatient!!!!:growlmad: need a buddy to tell me im not mental just impatient!!! :blush:...x:happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome to the gang :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

topazicatzbet said:


> welcome to the gang :thumbup:

thanx topazicatzbet, how are you today? hope your well..:happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im full of cold and so is my little boy, but im going for it with the grapefruit juice ready for ovulation, and a good side to the cold is im taking cough medicine with helps to thin out cm so the :spermy: will have an easier time.


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for the tips...grapefruit and cold meds.....never knew either of them!!! hope you feel better soon :flower:....how long have you benn TCC, and do you have any other LO? x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

:wave: im impatient but glad i got all the washing done today! was beginning to look like mount everest!! how r u?:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun just chilling im going to put the washing out in a min because its windy here xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Tip of the day.............EXTRA PEGS!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :hangwashing:


----------



## caz & bob

didnt get to put them out it started raining xxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Work is going really well Ennie! Thanks for asking. I'm exhausted by the time I get Case to bed and am usually in bed myself by 9:30. I think it'll be a little easier when OH gets home. I can't imagine how I will do it all if I get preggo...eek. 

Welcome to the group mothercabbage!

How is everyone else? Is work getting any easier Topaz? Sorry to hear about the cold :(


----------



## enniejennie

So ladies I am only 4 DPO and I am already symptom spotting. So when I got PG last month my pee smelled really bad. Which they said that happens to some women when they get PG, well this morning with my first pee of the day smelled just like it did last month. UGH I wish it was next weekend already so I would know for sure. 

My work is talking about sending some our jobs over to India! No wonder why the USA ecomony sucks they send all our jobs over seas! I don't understand!! They are all about saving money but then they send our jobs over there weakening the economy even more!!! Making us not want to spend money! Sorry about the venting ladies! Hope everyone is having a good night!

Oh Jodi are you excited for the BB Finale tonight!!! I am but I am sure I am going to have to record it since it is on so late and I am always to bed early!!


----------



## bjbarrachus

So ladies, sorry I left. Ennie, I am really sorry to here, but God does what is best, so maybe this month will be yours. 

I stopped taking my prozac a while back, so we could TTC. Well, over time, it caught up with me. I started being very edgy with my husband and son. Anyway, things got ugly. Husbands back (only left two days) till my meds kicked in. But now that I am going to therapy and am back on meds. I got a BFP this morning. Yippy! Oh Crap! yes that's what I'm thinking. On four different meds, and now I'm preggo. I don't want to go back to feeling the way I did, or acting that way, but my husband and I want a healthy happy baby too. (lots of mixed emotions). Kind of expected to pee on a stick this morning and it be negative, and it wasn't. I know, I was ttc, and now....ugh... what is wrong with me?

I have been awake since 2am and I have school today! :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry you ve had a rough time recently but congratulations on the bfp, im sure the docs will be able to do something with your meds


----------



## bjbarrachus

yeah! I am going in tomorrow, to see if they can give me something else that is prego friendly. We are really excited, yet some how nervous, even though both of us have a kid already. (my son 7 and his daughter 1.5 years old)


----------



## enniejennie

Congrats BJ!!!!


----------



## jodi_19

Congrats BJ!

I hope that your symptoms are a good sign Ennie. You totally deserve a sticky bean.
We are definietly out this cycle. Even if OH gets home early it won't be early enough. I have my fingers crossed for October. Probably for the best anyway. I originally said I wanted to get a full school year in before going off again!
I have a feeling this cycle is going to be screwy anyway. AF was 2 days early, stayed longer than usual and as soon as she left i had a TON of watery CM....what's up with that? I haven't bothered to temp thus far, don't think I will unless the urge strikes me. I'll start again when we hit a cycle where we can actually ttc.
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## mothercabbage

hi again, :wave: i am well, grumpy but well.....still no AF after stoppin BC...thats a week now, ive read on other threads it can take months, think im just stressing too much now:dohh:...when we TTC our son i came off BC and got AF within 2 days...thought it would be the same but NOOOOOOOOOO...come on :witch: where r u...how is every one else?:hugs:
And congrats BJ xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey girls, my donor can only do cd 13 and 14 so if i ov on cd16 again think my odds are down.


----------



## mothercabbage

hi, :wave: your odds may be down but they are not out, if you O that late! FXd for you and heaps of :dust: x


----------



## jodi_19

It can still happen Topaz. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

OH got his schedule today and it looks like we won't be able to ttc until December :( Hopefully it'll change, but if not I am going to focus on losing 5 lbs instead lol.


----------



## topazicatzbet

that sucks jodi. your gonna stay with us though hun arent you.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all well weekend and my son is home tomorrow whoopppp xxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

I'm not going anywhere Topaz!! I need you girls to help my keep my sanity while waiting!


----------



## mothercabbage

shes here shes here shes here shes here!!!! the :witch: has finally showed up :happydance:...so i think i O 14 days from now...(roughly) will defo have to go get OPK now!!! yipeeee AF!!!! and so the fun starts!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: heres to cd1, hope you get lucky first time.


----------



## enniejennie

Sorry to hear that Jodi!!! :( Well hopefully next December will be a lucky month for you!! Then you can tell everyone at Christmas you are PG!!!

Topaz how did the photos come out of Callum? The photo looks really cute of him in the bucket!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all glad my son his home now not stopped running around after him get me this get me that haha he got me a lovely purse and his dad a t shirt well done a opk think i may o early again xxxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

i did a digital opk this afternoon and got a smiley face. :happydance: maybe i wont ov on cd 16. been to donors today and going again tom.


----------



## jodi_19

Yay for smileys Topaz!!

Glad to see everyone is doing well. I've had a busy weekend and didn't get a chance to catch up on any much needed sleep. I have a cold too :( I think this is going to be a looonnngg week. On a positive note, OH will be home in 10 days :D


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies topaz yayyyy i hope i o early this month xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

negative opk today and got niggly pain starting now so think i might be ovulating today. :happydance::happydance: perfect as i got a donation yest and today.


----------



## jodi_19

That's great news Topaz. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## topazicatzbet

still no ovultion. whats the max time after a pos opk for ovulation, 48hr right? so i have til tea tonight


----------



## bjbarrachus

topazicatzbet said:


> still no ovultion. whats the max time after a pos opk for ovulation, 48hr right? so i have til tea tonight

I think it is 48 hours. Good luck! (fingers crossed for ya)


----------



## jodi_19

How is everyone tonight? Had a short work day today due to the tail end of a hurricane! I was able to get a much needed nap :)


----------



## enniejennie

That is great you to leave work early Jodi! We have not been affected by a hurricane the past 6 years!! I am so dang emotional and bitchy tonight! I feel bad for DH!!! I am nervous for the weekend AF is due in 2 days! UGH I hate this wait!!! Hope everyone else is doing we'll!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

fingers and toes crossed for you ennie. 

:happydance: for nap jodi, cal and i had one together yest too. 

well im feeling fed up. no ovulation as yet. i ov'd cd 16 last cycle and that was when i ov when ttc callum so perhaps im getting back in to my old cycle.

but i got donations on cd 13 and 14 as he went away with work yest.
and my ewcm has gone mia this cycle. think im out already.


----------



## jodi_19

Your chart looks great Ennie! When are you testing?


----------



## enniejennie

I am testing on saturday when I will be 14dpo. I am so nervous!!! I don't feel like AF is coming but nervous that it is! Hopefully tomorrow's temps will stay up!!

How are you doing Jodi?


----------



## topazicatzbet

fx'd for you ennie.

well looks like im out. no ovulation for me:cry::cry:


----------



## bjbarrachus

your not out till AF comes! My temps were all over last month and i had no idea if I ovulated or not. I stopped thinking about it, and was concentrating on me getting better. Then I woke up at 2am last thursday and decided to pee on a stick for some reason. I was already later than late, but didn't have my hopes up because of everything that was going on, and my cycle has been messed up since I got off birthcontrol. Keep your fingers crossed! And good luck saturday Ennie, I can't wait to hear the good news


----------



## jodi_19

I'm doing great Ennie. OH will be home on Wednesday :) Can't wait to sleep in next weekend!! I haven't spent much time thinking about ttc lately which is nice. I haven't even been aware of what CD I am. That being said, I can't wait until Decemebr so we can get back to trying!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies hope your all well im having a day off the gym today just chilling i have got strong o pain today had it a bit yesterday here are my opks i have done xxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0001.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topazicatzbet

looks good hun, good luck catching that eggie.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all weekend again whooppp these weekends are coming fast well done another opk and its a bit fainter than yesterdays xxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

im working nearly all weekend so cant get excited about that. 

looks like your in the 2ww again. it does go round so fast. 

ennie just looked at your chart. :hugs:


well girls looks like im gonna have kittens and puppies at the end of october. hopefully i ll make a bit of money cos the car i bought 2 months ago has blooming broken and needs its turbo fixing and im looking at a bill of £400+:cry::cry:


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I have been cramping all night! I am expecting AF in the morning! :cry: Oh well bring on next month so I can catch that sticky bean!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all enjoying the weekend i think i have o today my opk this morning is very very dark and my temps are 36.4 i will pop a pic on later when i get back from shopping xxxxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Well ladies she arrived overnight. :( Oh well bring on next month for a BFP!


----------



## caz & bob

aw ennie big:hugs: hunnie xxxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

enniejennie said:


> Well ladies she arrived overnight. :( Oh well bring on next month for a BFP!

sorry hun, but on a brighter note at least your cycle is ok 

my temp was in my boots this morning so i didnt ovulate this month. really fed up at the mo.


----------



## jodi_19

Sorry to hear the bad news Ennie and Topaz. Wish I could say something to sheer you both up but I'm in a pretty bad mood myself.
A friend of mine had a baby girl yesterday. I am soooo happy for her, don't get em wrong. I was fine with not being able to ttc up until I heard of the babies arrival. Now I'm sooo frustrated. December seems sooooo far away. Egh :(


----------



## bjbarrachus

I'm sorry guys! Like Jodi said, I wish there was something I could say to make you guys feel better.


----------



## topazicatzbet

well arent we a happy bunch.

i ve decieded to put the thermometer away. its depressing me. 


:witch: if you want to come early thats fine with me, want to start a new cycle now please.


----------



## r4n

Hi Girls, this is a great thread :)
We are ttc for a year now, I never charted but started to use the opks and still couldn't find my ovulation day. This cycle I af didn't come and I though I was pregnant, but was disappointed with a negative blood test. Today is day 34 and still no Af.
I decided now to chart. I find it hard to chart the same time every day but I am sure when ovulation takes place we should be able to see a clear temp increase.
I wish you all good luck this cycle :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I'm in a much better mood today than last time I posted :blush:
Casey had her vaccinations today. She weighed in at 20.5 lbs and 30 inches long. She's in the 39th percentile for her weight and 87th for her height. I guess she's going to be tall and skinny. If only we were all so lucky :haha:
She did well with the needles. Glad it's over for another 6 months!
Only 2 more days until OH gets home. Feels like he has been gone forever. It'll be nice to get a break and catch up on sleep and schoolwork. Being a teacher can be a drag sometimes. The work doesn't end when you go home for the day :wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

good to see your feeling much happier (can you send some my way. lol)


----------



## enniejennie

Hi Ladies!! I am so proud of Connor, this weekend he scored 4 goals at him soccer game. His friend Emmaly scored 2 goals they we scoring machines at their game! I was a proud mama!!! LOL 

Well I can not wait until AF leaves so I can get back in the saddle and make a baby!!!! Hopefully by year end we will all have BFP's!!!


----------



## jodi_19

Yay Connor! I can imagine how proud you must be! I'm sure he'll make a great big brother soon :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

jodi_19 said:


> Yay Connor! I can imagine how proud you must be! I'm sure he'll make a great big brother soon :)

Yeah I really think Connor is going to be a great big brother! Jodi what a cute photo of Casey!!!

I can not wait to get back to baby making this weekend! December is almost here Jodi!!!! Then you will be back in the game with us!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxx


----------



## bjbarrachus

Good job Connor! I think Damien only made one goal the whole soccer season last year. 

BTW, I tried to move to the other forum, but no one is as good as you ladies. I miss you guys. They don't respond when you say something. You guys are so attentive. 

I hope you guys are feeling better, I saw you were a little down last week.


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah no thread is like this one! How are you doing BJ? How far along are you?

Hope all you ladies are doing well!!! Baby making should start this weekend!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi girls. sorry i ve been mia for a few days.* things have been rather pants here.
still a bit fed up with ttc but i pulled myself together a bit on tue and then i started nights finished yest morning and then had to go back to work for a meeting. 

well crashed back down to being fed up. my ward is being closed. i ll still have a job but god knows where and doing what.


----------



## bjbarrachus

I'm doing good. Saturday I will be 7 weeks. Still haven't gotten into the OB/GYN yet, getting antsy. I'm sorry to hear about the switch Topaz. Maybe it won't be to bad. Maybe you will like it better than where you were. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya. 

I was thinking ladies. I had this friend in the military, her and her husband tried everything to have a baby, and nothing happened. Years they were trying. So finally they adopted and about 6 months to a year after they adopted they were pregnant. Now they have 3 beautiful kids. And I was trying for four months, then all that stuff happened, and we stopped temping and paying attention to everything, and I got pregnant. Anyway, my thought was that maybe you guys are just to stressed about it. I don't know. i don't want to offend you guys, I just don't want you to give up hope and you all seem a little down lately. Which I do understand! 

I feel kind of bad for being on here, like I'm making it worse. But like I said, you guys are the best, I don't want to move on without you. 

On a funnier note! Since i found out i was prego, my husband has been eating and peeing more than me. LOL! It's driving him nuts. Can't wait to get sick and see if he does that too! hahahaha!


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont feel bad hun, we are happy for you.

wish i could relax over it but its not an option for me as timing is everything in my situation


----------



## bjbarrachus

I finally got my referal to go through today for the OB/GYN. They are making me use a base doctor, which is an hour from my house. When I called to schedule an appointment, they had nothing available until October 26th. I will be 10 weeks and 3 days before I ever get there. I am so upset. I'm scared there is something wrong, and I won't know until I almost done with my first trimester. I am sitting here crying, this is rediculous. I don't know why I am so upset. I'm just scared the meds I took, did something bad to the baby, and I just want to know its ok.


----------



## topazicatzbet

are you still taking the meds now


----------



## bjbarrachus

OK, so apparently the hormones got me yesterday, and made me cry and be very negative. But I'm better today. I was taking Buespiron, Aderal, Prozac, and ambien. As soon as I found out, I stopped everything except the Prozac. Went to the 1st doc and he left me on the Prozac and ambien. Then I went to the Primary Care Physician, and she took me off the Ambien. So now I am just taking Prozac and Prenatal vitamins. I'm sure the baby is fine, I just want to see an OB/Gyn and see what they say about my meds. The aderal is what worries me the most. I only took it for one day, but it is an amphetamine. I really just want to hear the heartbeat. But at least at 10 weeks I will get an ultrasound on my first visit. I just feel that if a doctor thinks they should schedule an appointment, it shouldn't be a month away. Everything says you should get care as soon as you get pregnant, and that the first trimester is the most critical time, when the neural tube, brain, eyes, and mouth are forming, yet they won't even see you until 8.5 weeks at the earliest when it comes to the military base hospital. And even though they are so booked up, they won't let me go to an outside doctor until I go to my first visit. All my other doctors are civilian, I don't know why I have to go to them. It's an hour drive just to get there, where an outside doctor would only be 20 minutes at the most.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i wouldnt worry too much hun, in the uk you only get the first scan at 12 weeks and only see a midwife at 8 weeks to do a basic booking in. 

im sure the drugs you were taking before you found out wouldnt have affected the baby as it wouldnt have developed a placenta yet and is living off the womb lining etc at the mo.


----------



## lovelovelove

heya im new to this whole website thing
and i know this is gonna sound heaps stupid but how do i post my own questions on this site?
cant find anything?
thanks :\


----------



## jodi_19

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been mia! Been crazy busy woth work and stuff. Hope everyone is well. Don't have much time now, but wanted to check in. I'll post tomorrow to catch up on everything :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all welcome newbies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Hey! Been quiet here for a while. How is everyone?


----------



## enniejennie

Hi Ladies!! I have been very busy at work and on the weekends we have been super busy with Connor's soccer and doing stuff. I think it is has been good for me keeping my mind off of the TTC thing and the M/C. I am staying positive for this month and hope to catch the sticky bean this time!! 

Hope you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im fine just waiting for the witch. not really sure when she will come think i ovulated last tue temps are up now but not following my usuall pattern


----------



## jodi_19

Hey ladies. I am on CD 1 again. Only 2 more cycles to go until we can ttc again....seems like an eternity....


----------



## topazicatzbet

bet it will fly by jodi


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how r you all jodi im not far behind you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well af is going just spotting today yayyyyyy so i will be bdin tonight xxxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

have fun hun. im hoping the witch is gonna land soon for me, i think wed.


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies. How is everyone? Everything is good here. AF is on her way out, which makes me one step closer to being able to ttc again. December won't come fast enough.
I have a shart work week this week. I had today off because it is Thanksgiving here in Canada. Thursday and Friday are professional development days so I have inservices instead of regular classes. Hopefully I will gain something from them that I can apply in the classroom.
Casey is doing great. I can't believe how quickly she is changing :( She's not a baby anymore. She is walking everywhere now and is starting to say new words all of the time. She even has enough hair for pigtails!
I ordered her some DC sneakers online last night for a deal. I got them from a website called kidsteals.com. It's American for all of you in the US, but it does ship to Canada. Worth checking out, they havea great deal every day. If interested, msg me and I will PM you the link to the DC's.
So anyone have any pregnancy symptoms or positive vibes? It's about time one of us get knocked up...lol.


----------



## enniejennie

Hi Jodi, I love Thanksgiving!!! Hope you had a great Thankgiving!! Our is not until November 24th. So I have another month and 1/2 I have to wait. UGH! LOL That is nice you have a short week.:happydance: 

OMG I know about them growing too fast!!! I can not believe Connor is going to be 5 in January already!! I bet she looks really cute in pigtails! That is also the best when they do something or say something soon I love it! I can not wait to have another little one again!!

Yeah I would love the link to website. Connor needs new sneakers!

I am nervous about this month FF says I am 4 DPO already which mean I OV on CD13. Which is early for me! I hope I caught the sticky bean!! I am having a little bit of cramping right now, I don't know what I could mean?!?!?:dohh:

Oh well the TWW has started and I am already 4 days in. I have high hopes for one of us by the new year!!!!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all well just got back from the gym and i am now chilling with a nice cup off tea waiting for school time xxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

ennie i think you ov'd on cd 16 not 13, bet ff changes it.


----------



## enniejennie

I hope so Topaz!!!


----------



## jodi_19

Looks like CD 16 to me as well. Fx for you!


----------



## jodi_19

Hey Ladies, how is everyone?

Topaz - Still no AF? When are you going to test?


----------



## topazicatzbet

no still no witch but i think she will come today or tom. temp is down to cover line and there is no chance of a bfp cos no sperm on board so not bothering to test.

cant wait for her to get here to start a new cycle and i am gonna get my bfp this time. the pressure is on as my donors wife will be coming to live in england soon from thialand and she doesnt know he donates so it will get complicated.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Hey ladies! How is everyone? I approaching my fertile period which is frustrating considering OH is on the other side of the country. Wish December would hurry up already!!
Ennie, your chart is looking good! How are you feeling about it? Any signs?


----------



## enniejennie

Hey Jodi! Yeah I am feeling good about this cycle. I have been bloated early on and gassy. Also today I have been very light headed if I did too much stuff! Hopefully these will all be good signs!! I will be testing on Sunday if the witch stays away!!!

Hopefully December will come soon enough for you Jodi! I can not imagine being away from DH for that long! :hugs:


----------



## jodi_19

Chart is looking good Ennie! No big dips!!! Fx.


----------



## enniejennie

I am nervous about the past two temps being lower!! I will find out tomorrow or this weekend.


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck hun. 

i ve bought a mia angel spell and fertility braclet which arrived today so hoping to get my bfp this cycle.


----------



## jodi_19

I'm getting excited about you chart Ennie! I had a rough day at work today but seeing your temp today made me smile :)


----------



## enniejennie

I could not believe it when my temp went up this morning! I was expecting another drop! I will have to see what tomorrow brings. I have been really tired this afternoon and constipated all of a sudden. I checked my cervix as well & I can feel the side of my cervix but not the opening, so I do not know what all of this means. Oh I am so nervous for this weekend!

Hope you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck hun


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies i think o is coming in a few days whoopppp xxxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck caz.
ennie have you tested?


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah good luck Caz!!!

No not yet, I am too nervous to test and see a BFN. I am waiting until Sunday when I am 17dpo. I am now nervous every morning to see where my temp is at!


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you ennie xxxxx


----------



## enniejennie

Thank you!!


----------



## boni08

im a mummy of 1 girl 15 months old ttc 4 baby number 2


----------



## enniejennie

Welcome Boni!!! Is this your first month TTC#2? 

:dust:


----------



## enniejennie

Ladies my temp went down just a little this morning. I am so nervous now. What do you think of my chart??


----------



## jodi_19

Still looks promising to me! What's the reason for the open circle?


----------



## enniejennie

I marked myself as sleep deprived because I woke up at 4:30 and laid in bed until 6 then took my temp.


----------



## topazicatzbet

well that would account for the slight drop. temps are still high 16dpo looks good to me. 
excited about you testing tom.


----------



## enniejennie

Yeah I am excited too. Just trying not to get too excited. :)


----------



## enniejennie

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I got a :bfp:!!! I could not wait any longer!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Pregnant.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## topazicatzbet

:yipee::yipee: thats fab hun, this one is a real sticky one, save me a seat in first tri, im gonna join you in 3 weeks.


----------



## enniejennie

topazicatzbet said:


> :yipee::yipee: thats fab hun, this one is a real sticky one, save me a seat in first tri, im gonna join you in 3 weeks.

Thank You!!! Yeah here's to a sticky bean this time!!! I can not wait for you to join me in a couple of weeks!!!!!

:dust: for you ladies!!!!


----------



## jodi_19

YAY!!! I'm soooo happy for you Ennie!


----------



## enniejennie

Thank you Jodi!!!


----------



## bjbarrachus

That's awesome Ennie! Congrats!!!!

I finally get to go for my first appointment tuesday. Hopefully they tell me I am 10 weeks and 3 days like I am suppose to be. Or at least somewhere close to there. We have named the baby gummy bear for now! I'm so excited for you Ennie.

Sorry I haven't been here ladies. School has been kicking my butt! Having a little trouble focusing, I'm usually tired or hungry.


----------



## enniejennie

bjbarrachus said:


> That's awesome Ennie! Congrats!!!!
> 
> I finally get to go for my first appointment tuesday. Hopefully they tell me I am 10 weeks and 3 days like I am suppose to be. Or at least somewhere close to there. We have named the baby gummy bear for now! I'm so excited for you Ennie.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been here ladies. School has been kicking my butt! Having a little trouble focusing, I'm usually tired or hungry.

Thank You BJ!!!! That is exciting about your appt!!!! I like the gummy bear name :). Hope your appt goes well!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well im in the tww now dont no what dpo i am because i dont no if i o on cd16or17 yayyyyyyyy ennie whoooppppp you have done it fx it a nice sticky one hun xx
xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey ca, hows it going. in the 2ww again eh.

im hoping to ovulate in the next few days so will be joinin you. just hope this cycle doesnt go to pot like last month


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies topaz im ok ty you hun fx we get are bfps xxx


----------



## enniejennie

Well ladies I lost it again. I have a doctor's appt today to find out why I can not carry baby #2 & keep on M/C. I am taking a break from everything after this, I just can not take this anymore. I don't know if I will ever have a brother or sister for Connor. 

I wish you all the best!


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh darling in so sorry. :hugs: cant say anything else im lost for words.

i hope they can find a reason and its easily fixed, the positive thing is you can get preg


----------



## jodi_19

Oh Ennie I am heartbroken for you. I'll be thinking about you and we will miss you.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw ennie so sorry hun thats what i have been doing hun im going seeing some doc called mr fox on the 18 of nov at the miscarriage clinic he is going to do test on my blood to see if i have a clotting disorder are you takein folicacid hun i take double xxxxx


----------



## jodi_19

Hey ladies! How is everyone? I am back to cycle day 1. OH leaves to go back to work on CD 10 or 11 so my chances are slim but we are still going to give it our all!


----------



## caz & bob

morning ladies aw jodi fx for next cycle hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

still a chance though jodi, those bad boys can hang around for days,
good luck hun,

im in the 2ww, and starting with another cold, cant believe
how many i keep getting, i ve been on an orange a day all this cycle too


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your having a good weekend xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey ladies, i got my bfp this morning, so excited. callum is gonna be a big brother.


----------



## jodi_19

That's great news Topaz!! Hopefully I won't be too far behind you :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies wooooooooopppppppp topaz yayyy fx for the rest of us now to join you xxxxxx


----------



## bjbarrachus

topazicatzbet said:


> hey ladies, i got my bfp this morning, so excited. callum is gonna be a big brother.

congratulations Topaz! I'm excited for you. 

I'm sorry for your loses ennie. I believe everything happens for a reason though. So maybe its just because God wants to give you a perfect baby, like you deserve.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all i went and seen mr fox his nurse took loads off blood off me they are checking my hormone , thyroid , and for blood clotting i get my results back on the 17 th jan xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------

